# Laptop Clubhouse!



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well i'm getting into laptops now and i'm excited about my HP compaq 6735s  i'm looking forward to using this notebook.
So anyways i'm start of,you need list the hardware you have which is the notebook itself,speakers,mouse,battery,weight etc.
I will be listing websites for UK and US links to purchase your notebooks aswell,we will be also discussing the hardware,news etc etc
Heres mine:
Notebook: HP Compaq 6735s
Brand: HP
Specs: AMD turian X2 2.00GHZ,3GB ram,250GB,ATI HD3200 graphics
15.4" screen 1280x800,Windows Vista Home Premimum 32bit
Battery 3hrs,weight 2.5kg
Accessories: Steelseries Kinzu Optical Mouse,Logitech Z-4,Steelseries QCK mousepad
*overclocking laptop CPU:*
Laptop overclocking adventures *Thanks theonetruewill* 
*Websites to purchase laptops:*
*UK:*
http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/
http://www.play.com/
Laptops - Cheap Laptops, TVs, Netbooks & PC Monito...
http://www.dell.co.uk
http://www.dabs.com
http://www.alienware.co.uk
http://www.amazon.co.uk
www.lenovo.com/uk/en/
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/
http://www.rockdirect.com/
http://www.kobaltcomputers.co.uk/
*US:*
Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
http://www.dell.com
http://www.alienware.com
http://www.bestbuy.com
http://www.amazon.com
http://www.lenovo.com/xl/es/index.html
*Review Websites:*
http://www.laptoping.com/
http://www.notebookcheck.net/

*Members:*
*Kurosagi - HP Compaq 6735S*
Triprift - HP Pavilion dv9205tx
human_error - HP Pavilion TX2520ea+Advent
A Cheese Danish - Lenovo R61
FreedomEclipse - HP DM1-3200SA
erocker - Asus eeePC 900HA
shadowfold - HP Pavilion dv6-1268nr
HalfAHertz - Toshiba Satellite A300+Toshiba Satellite A75-256+Asus Pro59L
mtosev - Dell Inspiron 1520 
HookeyStreet - Amilo Pi 2515
From_Nowhere - HP Pavilion dv5t
gR3iF - Fujizsu Siemens u9200
alexp999 - HP 6715b
Luke - HP Compaq 8510P
crazy_pyro - Netbook?
MRCL - HP Omnibook 6000
Black Panther - Guru D901C 
craigo - HP Pavilion DV5128TX
Cuzza - Samsung NP-Q45 
overclocker - Sony VAIO
DanishDevils - ASUS 1201n
deathmore - Gateway FX P7805U
stinger608 - Gateway P-7811FX
Gallatin - Acer 5715z
odameyer - HP Compaq 6735s
Yukikaze - Dell XPS M1530
strick94u - HP Compaq R3000
Melvis - ECS Green 731
AltecV1 - Ordi Enduro 8690BF Plus
YinYang.ERROR - Dell Inspiron 1525
exodusprime1337 - Asus g71gx-rx05
AhokZYashA - Dell XPS M1330
Delta6326 - Apple Macbook
PVTCaboose1337 - Asus N81vg
Kovoet - Rock?
Craigo - Toshiba satellite X205 SLI3
[ION] - Lenevo Thinkpad X31
El Mayo - HP Pavilion dv9910us
audiotranceable - Acer 9420
Laurijan - HP 550
entropy13 - Dell Inspiron 6400
hv43082 - Gateway P-7811 FX
Bissa - HP Compaq Presario V5015CA
Greenmousa - HP 550
mtosev - Dell Inspiron 1520
-1nf1n1ty- - Apple Macbook Pro
Jstn7477 - Toshiba X205-SLi4
Kissmyne - HP Pavilion dv6700 
AsphyxiA - Lenovo Y550
Fourstaff - Asus X5DAB
Bo$$ - Samsung Q45
Error 404 - Dell Inspiron 1545
(FIH) The Don - Toshibe Satellite *****
mlee49 - Clevo M86eTU
_JP_ - TOSHIBA  Satellite A300-1M1+HP Pavilion dv6625ep Entertainment Notebook PC
Tartaros -Asus N61Vn
scoutingwraith - Acer Aspire 5672+Alienware m11x
chris89 - Samsung R519 
shevanel - Gateway P-7811 FX
xubidoo - Lenevo G550
gogx - Hp ProBook 4710s
Inioch - Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo Xi 1546 + HP Compaq 8510w
popswala - Alienware M17x Quicksilver
mdsx1950 - Alienware M15x
wolf - HP Pavilion DV6-3030TX
brandonwh64 - Acer Ferrari 4000
Solaris17 - Toshiba L505-GS6000
rpsgc - Acer Aspire AS1410
overclocker - Sony VAIO
stevednmc - Asus N61JQ-X1
JC316 - Asus G71GX-RX05
Marineborn - asus G73J,asus G73jh,compaq 6910p,presario Cq50,Dell pp21L,aspire 5100,alienware mx11
Red_Machine - Alienware M11x R1
random - Toshiba Satellite L650/0K4


I will be needing a couple of help too for reviews etc  We will be discussing whats best laptop suitable for your needs,netbooks,the weights,battery life,gaming performance and of course the hardware itself


----------



## Triprift (Jul 21, 2009)

Sign me up

Notebook: HP dv9205tx
Brand: HP
Specs: Core 2 duo 2gz,2 gig ram,2 160 gig Hitachi hds,7600 go gpu
17" screen 1440x900, Vista ultimate 64bit.
Accessories:Logitech alto connect,Logitech G5 mouse,Logitech V20 usb speakers.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

accepted  wow you got 17" laptop?? thats size of my monitor man haha isn't that bit big to carry around?


----------



## Triprift (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah it is better than lugging a case and monitor and kb though


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

true that lol,how does the performance go on that laptop??Do you use it for school/uni work?? thats what i'm going do with my laptop and lan party games of course hehe.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 21, 2009)

I use it for pretty much everything served me well for a while now.

A few good lappy sites ive found. http://laptoping.com/ http://www.notebookcheck.net/


----------



## human_error (Jul 21, 2009)

I have 2 laptops:

newest:
Notebook: HP Pavilion TX2520ea
Brand: HP
Specs: 
-AMD Turion x2 (Griffin) ZM-80 2.2ghz
          -4GB 800mhz DDR2 (user replaced, came with 2+1gb of 667mhz rubbish)
          -ATI 3200 IGP (runs a LOT better with dual-channel ram installed, part of a 780g mobo design)
          -250gb 5400rpm HDD (sata)
          -12.1" 1280x800 LED backlight touchscreen with active digitiser (active digitiser disables touchscreen for fingers if stylus is nearbye, stylus can write but prevents your hand from smudging everything when writing on the screen with the stylus).
          -Altec lansing speakers
          -Lightscribe DVDR/W drive
          -Vista home prem 64bit (came with 32bit installed :shadedshu )
          -Wireless - 802.11n (doesn't like some draft-n routers unless i clear cache and restart)

Battery life: 4-6hrs on 8-cell, 2-4hrs on 4-cell (both came in retail pack).
Subjective weight: quite light, i can carry it round all day in my laptop bag no probs. 
Problems: Vista sp2 broke the eraser end of my stylus, now not detected as the eraser but the nib  plus it gets hot and loud even in a well ventilated spot - unsuitable for laps.

Older laptop:
          Model: Advent something or other
          Manufacturer: Medion (for advent)
          Specs:
 -AMD Athlon 64 3200 (launch processor, hotter than the sun) @ 2.1ghz
          -4gb DDR400 RAM
          -19" 1024x768 screen 
          -ATI Radeon 9600 64mb dedicated Graphics ram
          -80gb 5400rpm hdd (ide) 
          -O.K. speakers (misc manuf.)
          -Wireless - 802.11g (really good)
          -Vista beta (can't remember which version) soon to be my vista ultimate from main rig when 7 launches.

Battery: used to get ~40mins when new, now get ~1min
Subjective weight: Too heavy to carry all day, is a desktop replacement anyway (or it was 4-5 years ago..)
Problems: Didn't age well (dated fast), other than that solid.

I think battery life and subjective weight could be good sections to add - basically how long do you normally get out the batt with normal use and how heavy do you find it?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 21, 2009)

Let me in!
Notebook: Lenovo R61
Brand: Lenovo
Specs: Core 2 Duo T9300 2.5GHz, 3GB RAM, 160GB WD Caviar 7200RPM, nVidia Quadro 140M
15.4" 1280 x 800
Windows 7 x64 build 7100. Soon-to-be Linux Mint + Server 2008
Battery life: ~2.5 hours
All around wireless n
Bluetooth Microsoft mouse 5000

You should probably add Lenovo on the sites to buy laptops as well


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

yeah i should do aswell 
@human_error yeah sure i'll include battery life and weight defo
both accepted,we can discuss netbooks too if you like


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2009)

Notebook: BenQ Joybook S73G
Brand: BenQ
Specs: Intel Core Duo 1.66Ghz, ATi Mobility Radeon X1600 256mb Dedicated (256 turbo mem), 14.1" 1280x800, 2x1Gb DDR2 667Mhz, Windows XP SP2
Accessories: Logitech G7, Altec Lansing XT1 speakers. Zalman NC1000 cooler.
Weight: 2.3Kg


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

everyone has nice set-up on laptops  should start posting pictures of your laptop too,i'll be posting mine when my laptop arrives


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2009)

haha you really wana see pics of my busted laptop?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

yeah sure why not


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2009)

well its not pretty as i keep it stuffed in a corner out of the way. since the screen has pretty much renderd it somewhat useless to take out & about. - I use to take this laptop with me EVERYWHERE.

"going to the pub? sure I'l pack my laptop!"

which is a bit of a sad ending for something which was my beautiful work horse.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

sorry to hear that =/ although you did buy it from HK right?? i swear they rip you off sometimes.
So your going buy another laptop in UK instead so you have warranty? you should disect your current laptop when you have a new one.
Although your current laptop specs are pretty decent the graphics card and a nice screen size with widescreen resolution


----------



## erocker (Jul 21, 2009)

Do netbooks count? I can overclock mine and play HL2 (low settings) on it! (Will get a pic.)

Mine is a black Asus eeePC 900HA

I put a 2gb stick of G.Skill in it and it automatically sets the timings to 4 3-3-10 in it. It's very snappy running XP.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

erocker said:


> Do netbooks count? I can overclock mine and play HL2 (low settings) on it! (Will get a pic.)
> 
> Mine is a black Asus eeePC 900HA
> 
> I put a 2gb stick of G.Skill in it and it automatically sets the timings to 4 3-3-10 in it. It's very snappy running XP.



of course netbooks count they are laptops too erocker  and nice should post some in-game screen and the fps you get aswell


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> sorry to hear that =/ although you did buy it from HK right?? i swear they rip you off sometimes.
> So your going buy another laptop in UK instead so you have warranty? you should disect your current laptop when you have a new one.
> Although your current laptop specs are pretty decent the graphics card and a nice screen size with widescreen resolution



yeah bought it in H.K, I think i paid over $12,000 - I know it was around $13,000 RRP but my uncle is a cop so he used his status to get us a small discount.

Just uploading pics


----------



## erocker (Jul 21, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> of course netbooks count they are laptops too erocker  and nice should post some in-game screen and the fps you get aswell



I think if I try to find out the FPS it will ruin it for me!   I find it... "playable."   I suppose I can install FRAPS.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

erocker said:


> I think if I try to find out the FPS it will ruin it for me!   I find it... "playable."   I suppose I can install FRAPS.



you tried typing in-game on the console cl_showfps 1? this should work on all valve games
@freedom Wow $12000 HK dollors?? thats £942 over here,you could of got yourself a really good gaming laptop for £900 maybe,but this was years ago wasn't it?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2009)

Right here we go....











The damage....
















asside from that, Its in pretty good shape,

(pics taken on a 10.2Mpx Samsung Wb550)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

thats pretty nice laptop apart from the damage screen and the  keyboard,and i like the massive freedom model haha.Is there really arctic cooling on that laptop or you just stuck it on??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2009)

I found a load of old stickers left over from a long time ago so i just stuck them on


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

oh i see lol,did you play games on that laptop?? what was the laptop temperature like on it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2009)

I have this beautiful laptop here at my disposal & I didnt play any games?? are you mad???

I'l have you know *SIR* that this laptop served multiple tours of CoD1/UO & CoD2, F.E.A.R, Guildwars, BF2, CS:S, NFS:Underground, Obivion & maybe a few other RPGs/FPSs Offline & Online. ummmmm temps were pretty hot. I couldnt play long if i didnt have the laptop cooler with me so. when ever i did decide to land id set up a small fort there for a good few hours.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

oo nice one haha,well laptop do have small cooler so i guess its essential to get a cooling pad,any good ones for cheap you know out in the net?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2009)

ummm good coolers dont come cheap - you could go to a computer fair & pick up a peice of plastic with 1 or 2 funny colour'd 80mm fans screwd in for around £10

you could get a small portable cooler such as Cooler master Notepal P1 for around £20, Ive never used it so i wouldnt be able to tell you how good it is but it should do the job.

but the coolers I have used are Cooler Master Notepal which ranges from £25-40. & Zalmans NC1000 which can also be found from £25-40

.::EDIT::.

add Rock laptops , Novatech,
Kobalt Computers

to the where to buy laptops in the UK list


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

ah i see,thanks for the info i'm go look for that cooling pad.
Edit: can't find any websites with that cooling pad =/
what about a cooler master NB?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834157020

Got this a few weeks ago  Gave my old AMD X2 2.0ghz 2gb ram x1250 to my gf and got this beauty for myself. 

Notebook: HP Pavilion dv6-1268nr
Brand: HP Pavilion
Specs: AMD Turion X2 Ultra ZM-82 2.2G, 4GB ram, 320GB, ATI HD 4650 1gb graphics
15.6" screen 1366x768, Windows Vista Home Premimum 64bit
Accessories: Nice bag, Creative Fatal1ty headset and Razer Deathadder


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

@freedom i forgot about novatech haha.
@shadowfold nice laptop man! quite powerful,i'm looking forward to see how it performs 
this should be an okay cooling pad?? coolermaster notepal X1
it has a 120mm fan in the centre or would it be better to buy a cooling pad with 3 fans and smaller size?
http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/9136385/Cooler-Master-Notepal-X1-Laptop-Cooler/Product.html
i found the notepal p1 on amazon for £25
http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B000SKJE3Q/?tag=tec053-21
Are these those cheap cooling pad with blue led you was talking about?:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290329254123


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jul 21, 2009)

Sign me up!

I've prety much moved entirely to laptops lately, due to having to move around alot and needing the extra mobility.

My main lappy is the one in my sig - Toshiba Satellite A300 -5B             15.4"
Other laptops around the house include:

Asus Pro59L           15.6"

Celeron duo 1500
2GB ram ddr2 @667
160Bg HDD
shitty GMA X3100

Toshiba Satellite A75-256       15.4"

P4 Mobile @3,06 with HT! lol 
1Gb ram ddr @ (?)
Radeon 9000IGP
80Gb HDD


----------



## mtosev (Jul 21, 2009)

System Type: Inspiron 1520 
Ship Date: 12/22/2007 
Dell IBU: Europe 

Quantity Parts # Part Description 

30  INSPIRON 1520 CORE 2 DUO T7500 2.20GHZ, 8 
30  15.4" WIDESCREEN WXGA (1280X800) TFT DIS 
30  MIDNIGHT BLUE COLOUR WITH MICROSATIN FIN 
30  EURO SHIP ACCESSORIES - POWER CORD 
30  ENGLISH DOCUMENTATION INSPIRON 1520 
30  VISTA RESOURCE DVD INSPIRON 1520 - (DIAG 
30  MEMORY DUAL-CHANNEL 2048MB (2X1024) 667M 
30  160GB (5, 400 RPM) SATA HARD DRIVE 
30  FIXED INTERNAL 8X DVD+/- RW DRIVE 
30  AC ADAPTER 90W 
30  PRIMARY 9-CELL 85WHR LI-ION BATTERY 
30  NOT INCLUDED CARRY CASE 
30  NVIDIA? GEFORCE GO 8600M GT WITH 256MB D 
30  UK MODEM CABLE AND ADAPTER INTERNAL V.92 
30  DELL™ WIRELESS 1490 802.11A/B/G MIN 
30  EUROPEAN - DELL TRUEMOBILE 355 INTERNAL 
30  SOFTWARE DRIVERS INSPIRON 1520 
30  EOL - ENGLISH - VISTA HOME PREMIUM 
30  ENGLISH MICROSOFT WORKS 9.0 (WORD PROCES 
30  ENGLISH - ADOBE READER 8.1 
30  DELL SUPPORT CENTER 2.0 
30  ENGLISH MCAFEE SECURITY CENTRE 9.0 - 30 
30  CFI G06M0Y EDB INSPIRON. TRACKING 15XX S 
30  CFI EMEA SERVICE INSPIRON HW (MAIN INTEG 
30  CFI EMEA INSPIRON, SLOVENIAN KEYBOARD.(G0 
30  1Y PARTS ONLY WARRANTY 
30  BASE WARRANTY 
30  FUTURISTIC ORDER FLAG SKU(N) 
30  INSPIRON ORDER - EDB 
30  EDB EMF SKU 
30  CONSOLIDATION FEE 
30  EX-WORKS

My full specs.  this one was MADE IN IRELAND.

I would like to join.

this Dell is my 3rd notebook. first was a Gericom EGO 1560, 2nd Asus A6Km and now this DELL


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

both accepted,nice laptop you guys  very good,feel free talk about problems,gaming performance etc etc here for your laptop.


----------



## mtosev (Jul 21, 2009)

I get 7974 points 3DMarks 05 with my DELL.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

thats pretty good,your dell laptop is similar to my cousins in terms of specs,although his one is a XPS dell laptop with similar specs with your inspirion,although they do overheat a lot don't they? dell laptops


----------



## mtosev (Jul 21, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> thats pretty good,your dell laptop is similar to my cousins in terms of specs,although his one is a XPS dell laptop with similar specs with your inspirion,although they do overheat a lot don't they? dell laptops



nope mine doesn't go over: cpu 70, gpu about 60C. XPS' have DDR3 mem on the GPU. my Inspiron has DDR2.

3Dmark: http://service.futuremark.com/home.action;jsessionid=3FC750124A0EA2976CE36619EBF32CA0


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

ah i see so there are different memory,but it can be just as good as the DDR3? you played any games on your inspirion? mind posting some fps and settings you used to play?


----------



## mtosev (Jul 21, 2009)

I have played NFS MW, PES 2008, PES 2009, GTA SA, Rise of Nations,...
I played NFS on max except for the AA. it didnt go under 45 FPS. most of the time was at about 50FPS. PES 2009 on High, 1024x768. PES runs consistanty at 59FPS. only sometimes drops to 30FPS but only in cut scenes.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

thats pretty nice fps on them games,AA isn't really neccessory but it makes the game looks nicer but it eats more memory,besides laptops ain't really built for gaming but they can do the job nicely on games


----------



## mtosev (Jul 21, 2009)

Forgot to post this:


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

funny your graphics card rating is the same as my 8800GT haha,you should buy a faster hard drive so you get better transfer and reading speed if your doing video encoding etc.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 21, 2009)

add me please m8:

Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 2515

Internal: 15.4" screen, 160GB HDD, 2GB DDR2, Intel Core 2 Duo T5450 1.67GHz, Mobile INtel 965 Chipset, Vista Home Premium.

External: 500GB HDD, generic mouse, SONY 5.1 Dolby Digital Amplifier/Reciever, 42" LG5000 1080p LCD TV 

Im going to be upgrading to 4GB DDR2 soon


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

nice laptop hookeystreet,im guessing its a web browsing laptop??


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 21, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> nice laptop hookeystreet,im guessing its a web browsing laptop??



Well, as I dont PC game anymore (sadly), its my main comp.....but it does the job for surfing, downloading, burning etc   Oh and it outputs x264 HD files to my TV sweet, so Im happy with it for now lol....but it will benefit from and extra 2GB of RAM tbh


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

yeah the extra 2GB ram should give you better performance


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 21, 2009)

You might be signing me up soon, considering getting a lappy for college. Its either that or an iPhone. Decisions . . .


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

hmm..considering you could probably do more on a laptop you might want consider a laptop,check some of the links i've posted they have some laptops that can do all your need for about £300


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 21, 2009)

Alex showed me the model you were after / ordering, was very sexy  any pictures?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

i haven't got it yet,i should have it around thursday or friday =/ i will post pictures soon as i get it though


----------



## Triprift (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2009)

ooo lol why you using a book if your mouse is a laser??,very nice laptop triplift


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 22, 2009)

I join?

<<You can also see in specs<<<<
Notebook: HP Pavilion dv5t
Brand: HP
Specs: Intel C2D T9400 (2.53GHz/1066MHz FSB/6MB L2), 4GB RAM, 320GB HDD, Nvidia 9600M GT, 15.4" Screen (1680x1050), 12 Cell Li-Ion Battery, Wireless N & Bluetooth, TV Tuner, Vista Home Premium x64. 
Mouse: HP Precision Laser Tracking Wireless Mouse... it is a POS.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jul 22, 2009)

Just to add a little something


----------



## gR3iF (Jul 22, 2009)

Let me join ;D

Fujizsu Siemens u9200
Intel p8400
Intel Gmx3100/gma965
4gb Ram
32gb Supertalent Masterdrive Ox
Intel 5300Wlan Card
Hp Umts Card
2 Lion batterys


That unit came with another cpu, a 54mbit wlan card, a 120gb hdd, no umts module and only 2 gb ram.


Now its a realy nice Laptop ;D


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's mine, got it in my system specs too 

Model: *HP 6715b*
Processor: *AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-62 2 GHz*
Memory: *2 x 1GB DDR2 667 MHz*
Video Card: *ATI X1250*
Harddisk: *160GB 2.5"*
CD/DVD Drive: *HP GSA-T20N DVD-RW*
CRT/LCD Model:	*15.4" WSXGA+ (1680 x 1050 resolution)*
Mouse:	*TouchPad or Microsoft Intellimouse*
Sound Card: *ADI SoundMAX HD Audio*
PSU: *HP 90W*
Battery: *HP Li-Ion 6 Cell*
Software: *Windows 7 Ultimate Build 7100 x64*
Other: *WiFi, Bluetooth, Card Reader, PCMIA Slot, Fingerprint Reader, TPM Module, Very Good Built-in Speakers*
I/O: *Mic, Headphones, Svideo, VGA*


----------



## Luke (Jul 22, 2009)

My laptop as follows

HP Compaq 8510P
3Gb DDR2
250Gb Hard disk
T9300 2.5Ghz C2D
6 Cell Battery
HD2600M 256Mb GDDR3
15.4" 16:10 screen @ 1280x800

I also have a work laptop 
IBM T60 but can't remember the specs of it
But it has a 9cell battery and a C2D of some sort and 2Gb ram 80Gb Hard drive


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2009)

all accepted  nice notebook guys,i've just recieved my laptop this morning ^_^ doing a clean format now hehe. heres some pictures:


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice! You know what, this might just be the laptop I end up getting. Thanks for the pictures


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks for the comments man  just doing clean format right now haha


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 22, 2009)

Whats the keyboard like to type on?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2009)

very very nice,very quiet and the paint job is really nice


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 22, 2009)

Netbook (It's still a laptop):
Intel Atom N270
1GB DDR2 RAM@ 533
GMA 945 or whatever it is (it's in system specs)
10.2" monitor
6 cell battery giving 7 hours or so of battery life.
160GB HDD
Other lappy:
AMD Turion X2 TK-53@ 1.7GHz
2.5GB DDR2@ 667 MHz
ATI Mobility Radeon X1250- I really REALLY hate this thing.
POS battery that lasts 20 minutes.
Mark 1 patch of grass for the laptop to hit as it flies out the window.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2009)

nice specs on the netbook pyro  they are quite cute lol. i see 4 people looking at this thread come on guys if you got a laptop or your planning on buying one discuss here and join the club


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 22, 2009)

I might be sticking some more RAM in, I've not really found a need to so far though and I've got to pay for £100 worth of hiking kit soon so it's not happening in the near future.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 22, 2009)

Can has honorary membership pl0x? 

Do think ill end up getting one.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> I might be sticking some more RAM in, I've not really found a need to so far though and I've got to pay for £100 worth of hiking kit soon so it's not happening in the near future.


Damn =/ although ram can help since intel atom is only a single core,the extra ram will help you definetely.


kyle2020 said:


> Can has honorary membership pl0x?
> 
> Do think ill end up getting one.



Buy one you know you want a laptop,a laptop more sexy than a iphone ^_^


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 22, 2009)

Thing is that the only things I do on this are MSN, internet browsing and watch anime, the only thing I've wanted it to do which it couldn't is play a 720P video.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jul 22, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Thing is that the only things I do on this are MSN, internet browsing and watch anime, the only thing I've wanted it to do which it couldn't is play a 720P video.



OC it!  or are you reffering to the screen size? should still be capable of down-scaling the image right?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2009)

buy 1GB stick?? so you have 2GB in total that should help and their quite cheap
Does your laptop support 720p?
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/98696


----------



## MRCL (Jul 22, 2009)

Notebook: Omnibook 6000
Brand: HP
Specs: Intel Pentium with 800MHz ,256MB RAM, 20GB, integrated graphics,
15.4" screen 1024x768, Windows 2000
Battery: Thirty seconds
Accessories: Microphone, wooo
Purpose: Reitred, served as a backup for basic programs such as IE, MSN and Word.

Does my eee count as a laptop?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2009)

any form of laptop,netbook counts mrcl


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jul 22, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Notebook: Omnibook 6000
> Brand: HP
> Specs: Intel Pentium with 800MHz ,256MB RAM, 20GB, integrated graphics,
> 15.4" screen 1024x768, Windows 2000
> ...



I've never seen a Pentium ONE capable of 800Mhz  Isn't it a PIII?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah thats a pentium 3 halfahertz
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_III


----------



## Triprift (Jul 22, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> ooo lol why you using a book if your mouse is a laser??,very nice laptop triplift



thanks mon im happy with it and basically i got plenty of books so might as well us them. 

Maybe we should all run benchies for are lappys and see how they stand up to eachother.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2009)

haha yeah sure 
I will be installing left 4 dead,counter strike source,red alert 3,halo and call of duty 2.
Although i got a problem,i've installed steam and it pops up saying i got .dll missing? :S any help


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i got .dll missing? :S any help



dont install the steam version from the CD - download it from their website & install it instead, but uninstalll the old version first


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2009)

i did download the one from website,i've downloaded it from my desktop and putted the installer on my memory stick to install


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2009)

reinstall


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2009)

actually wait......

It should still be running in your processes. close it down & then try n open steam again


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2009)

nope its not in the process,it won't even boot up because its missing .dll files


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2009)

well I dunno then. Ive had the same problem before, but thats how i fixed it


----------



## MRCL (Jul 22, 2009)

HalfAHertz said:


> I've never seen a Pentium ONE capable of 800Mhz  Isn't it a PIII?



Lol yeah I just forgot what kind of Pentium it was, that why I just wrote Pentium. Just the expression Pentium alsone suggests how old that piece of crap is. Served me well tho, saved my ass a few times.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well I dunno then. Ive had the same problem before, but thats how i fixed it



does loading it while online help?
@mrcl well you can use it to look at guides or something while your doing your desktop or something right?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2009)

well. for me, usually steam 'breaks' at the end of the install, when its completed & tries to startup & so yeah you would need the internet for it. since it connects to the server & runs updates. but if that dont work try restarting your laptop


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jul 22, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> haha yeah sure
> I will be installing left 4 dead,counter strike source,red alert 3,halo and call of duty 2.
> Although i got a problem,i've installed steam and it pops up saying i got .dll missing? :S any help



Remember to use suficient cooling when gaming! I usually put a book under the back end of the laptop when working for some extra airflow - usually lowers the temps by at least 1-2' C

Also you could try undervolting it with RightMark clock utility or Crystal CPU


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah i'm going buy a cooling pad when i have money and i got steam working finally,had to be online to get it working
now i'm transfering my music and installing microsoft work etc


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 22, 2009)

Put me in! 

Notebook: Clevo D901C
Brand: Guru D901C
Specs: Q9450 2.67Ghz, 4GB ram, 2x160GB RAID 0, Nvidia 8800M GTX SLI graphics
17" screen 1920x1200, Windows Vista Home Premimum 64bit
Battery 1hrs ,weight 5.5kg
Accessories: Logitech S220 2+1 Speakers;  Zalman NC2000 cooler

Seller's Website: http://www.notebookguru.de/index.html


Apologies for the poor pic quality... I'll try to post better ones later......


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2009)

its not that bad panther the picture  nice laptop,and damn that is very powerful laptop  i think i should put laptop chart of all of ours from best to worse or something haha


----------



## craigo (Jul 22, 2009)

sign me up,

notebook: HP DV5128TX

cpu: core duo T2300 stepping C0 @ 1.66ghz (not core2,32bit only)

memory: 1.5 gig ddr2 running @ 533 4.4.4.12 (i would throw another gig in place of the 512 stick for dual channel then it would run at 667 aswell BUT I WONT!!!)

graphics: gefarce go7400 (hp do something to the bios of the card so i have to mod the INF file in th nv driver to run anything newer than the 2006 release off the HP site, the ones from the nvidia site dont work unless i modify them

harddisk: 80gig fujitsu 5400rpm (ssd would be nice.now we have the 34nm from intel i will take advantage of the price drop)

speakers: altec lansing

os: dual boot eggspee and ubuntu 9.04

weight: my shoulder gets sore

battery: 3hrs 20min last time i checked probably much worse now

panel:1280x800...BUT after returning the laptop in the first year for panel failure i got it back only to have the same thing happen..SO i bought a phillips panel and replaced the dodgy chinese hp panel

so thats my laptop ATM..ill probably do some of the upgrades i have been putting off for quite some time now..


----------



## craigo (Jul 22, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> Put me in!
> 
> Notebook: Clevo D901C
> Brand: Guru D901C
> ...



if i were you i would put the quad i my desktop and the dual i the notebook the dual will run cooler/use less ppower and you can oc the quad in your desktop....now go get your screwdrivers...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2009)

can you actually use laptop cpu in a desktop??
and craigo you got accepted 
I'm on my laptop atm got everything running now haha its great


----------



## Triprift (Jul 22, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> its not that bad panther the picture  nice laptop,and damn that is very powerful laptop  i think i should put laptop chart of all of ours from best to worse or something haha



Good idea even though i already know who has the best one.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jul 22, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> can you actually use laptop cpu in a desktop??
> and craigo you got accepted
> I'm on my laptop atm got everything running now haha its great



I think Clevo use desktop CPUs&MBs or at least Mobile platforms with Desktop CPU Sockets


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Good idea even though i already know who has the best one.


black panthers 8800MGTX my god  hardcore laptop haha


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i think i should put laptop chart of all of ours from best to worse or something haha



Mine will definitely be the worst - looks wise. spec wise its not too bad. but its like a soldier thats been hit & lying bleeding tomato sauce all over the cold floor.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Mine will definitely be the worst - looks wise. spec wise its not too bad. but its like a soldier thats been hit & lying bleeding tomato sauce all over the cold floor.



haha well i'm mostly going do a specs chart on whos got best,maybe i'll do looks but thats when we have more members so we can do votes or so


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2009)

i've downloaded rmclock,but i can't change the voltages :S help please


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jul 22, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i've downloaded rmclock,but i can't change the voltages :S help please



What's your CPU?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 22, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> Put me in!
> 
> Notebook: Clevo D901C
> Brand: Guru D901C
> ...



Thats a f*cking beast!!!!!!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2009)

HalfAHertz said:


> What's your CPU?



amd turian X2 2.0ghz,any other programs similar to rmclock


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 22, 2009)

Kuro, you do realise your lappy will undervolt on idle anyway?

HP laptops are well set up, and the Turions do well to look after themselves, you really wont gain anything tinkering with em.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 23, 2009)

changing the power option to "high performance" actually helps on laptops lol XD
is this cooler any good? lol
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290329254123


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 23, 2009)

Never has me, other than consuming more power and running the fan all the time. If you look at the options it changes, there is nothing for performance, other than maybe CPU and graphics while its on battery.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 23, 2009)

well the cpu will constantly stay up the maximum cpu,i've noticed a difference while im browsing etc and hopefully i'll notice it on games too


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 23, 2009)

The whole point, same as a desktop PC, is that it clocks down when its not needed, and clocks up when it is. All your doing is wasting power and heat.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 23, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> The whole point, same as a desktop PC, is that it clocks down when its not needed, and clocks up when it is. All your doing is wasting power and heat.



It definitely has an effect as I spent 3 hours scratching my head trying to figure out what the heck was going on with lag on a steam game, turned out that it was in the power settings.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 23, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> can you actually use laptop cpu in a desktop??



Mine's actually got a desktop Q9450. Obviously to put a desktop cpu in a lappie you got to have the appropriate socket...
Rather than a laptop, mine is marketed as a portable desktop replacement... it's heavy and got only one hour battery life but at least it's easier to carry around than a real desktop.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 23, 2009)

thats true,it is easier to carry but damn 5.5kg  mine only 2.5kg,mind posting some in-game screenshots with FPS?? 
I've just played abit of left 4 dead on my laptop on first level and surprisingly i got 30-60fps@1280x800 with medium settings and no AA and antisopic now for intergrated thats not bad at all,considering this laptop doesn't even have a built in fan aswell(grrr) it shoots up about 80*C,setting my power option to high performance helpped keep it running well too,it stutters on balance


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jul 23, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> amd turian X2 2.0ghz,any other programs similar to rmclock



Yes try CrystalCPU
http://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalCPUID/index-e.html


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 23, 2009)

i don't see any voltage setting on crystal?? any help please


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jul 23, 2009)

If you go to function you'll see Intel Enchanced speed control for intel CPUs and AMD K6/7/8/.. Multiplier  for AMD CPUs

See the attached file. The window for AMD is almost identical. And remember to test for stability with OCCT or Prime


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 23, 2009)

HalfAHertz said:


> If you go to function you'll see Intel Enchanced speed control for intel CPUs and AMD K6/7/8/.. Multiplier  for AMD CPUs
> 
> See the attached file. The window for AMD is almost identical. And remember to test for stability with OCCT or Prime



funny it isn't high lighted on my screen =/ i don't think theirs alot of undervolt utility that doesn't support amd


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jul 23, 2009)

Hm I'm baffled. Maybe your cpu is with a different id and is not in added into the supported list. Does CPU-Z list it correctly?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 23, 2009)

yeah cpu-z does list it correctly,i just think not many undervolt utility support the turian X2 cpu i did a little search on google about my cpu and not many support it unfortunetly,it be good if i could run it at maximum performance with lower voltage power..anyways lets move that aside and post some Framerate result on games


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jul 23, 2009)

I can post some framerate results on revit  Don't think I have any recent game titles


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 23, 2009)

HalfAHertz said:


> I can post some framerate results on revit  Don't think I have any recent game titles



have you got any valve games like left 4 dead?? css?


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 23, 2009)

I'll post some screenshots of Prototype.
Tomorrow though, because I don't have net access from the place where the lappie currently is...

I dunno if I have some Fallout pics somewhere on photobucket. I'll do a quick search...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 23, 2009)

please do post some screenshots with any game


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 23, 2009)

Mine's in my specs column - it's all I've had for the last 18 months, done me proud. Only upgrade is the SSD, which was the best thing I ever did. I'll probably go for a faster one soon, and maybe Win7. That should crank along. 

Not much good for gaming with any new titles. Plays Unreal Tournament OK though


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 23, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> please do post some screenshots with any game



Found some Fallout pics... none show the fps though 











Some PcPitstop test -






Note how when not gaming even the GPU's downclock. Didn't know that at first it worried me!





Btw, say happy birthday to my lappie - it was one year old yesterday!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 23, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> Mine's in my specs column - it's all I've had for the last 18 months, done me proud. Only upgrade is the SSD, which was the best thing I ever did. I'll probably go for a faster one soon, and maybe Win7. That should crank along.
> 
> Not much good for gaming with any new titles. Plays Unreal Tournament OK though
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090723/SV402756.jpg


Thats alright any laptop is accepted  feel free discuss here the kind of laptop you need and we could probably work something out,theres some links for UK and US if your from those area to look at.


Black Panther said:


> Found some Fallout pics... none show the fps though
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090723/ScreenShot24.jpg
> 
> ...



Happy bday to your lappy by the way i like the 2nd screenshot,that looks bad ass


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 24, 2009)

heys some screenshot of left 4 dead on my laptop  1280x800 on medium-low settings with no AA and antisopic is on Billinar(whats better for fps billinar or trillinar?),fps is about 26-60,for an intergrated gfx card thats very good


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jul 24, 2009)

Bilinear is better for performance, but the difference between bi/trilinear and 2x AF is negligeble it only needs extra Video memory and you have plenty of that at 12x8 res, so as long as you don't go under 20fps, I'd go for 2x AF


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 24, 2009)

think it be better to set everything on medium to be on safe side,instead of changing the antisopic


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 24, 2009)

Something that pisses me off is that when I unplug my laptop from the power supply the screen brightness always drops off automatically, I have not found a way to stop it. Any ideas?


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 24, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> Something that pisses me off is that when I unplug my laptop from the power supply the screen brightness always drops off automatically, I have not found a way to stop it. Any ideas?



I think vista is the same, but with Win 7 on my lappy I just got to power options and can set the desired brightness levels for Battery and Plugged in there


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 24, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I think vista is the same, but with Win 7 on my lappy I just got to power options and can set the desired brightness levels for Battery and Plugged in there



No such luck in vista... looks like one more reason to get 7


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 24, 2009)

Nothing under change plan settings?


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jul 24, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> Something that pisses me off is that when I unplug my laptop from the power supply the screen brightness always drops off automatically, I have not found a way to stop it. Any ideas?



Right-click on the little battery icon and select power options. Then under the desired power plan, you can select change plan settings. Once you do, you'll see the brightness settings.


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 24, 2009)

Nope. Not there.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 24, 2009)

So you dont see this?







Source: http://reviews.cnet.com/green-tech/laptop-power-batteries/


----------



## Triprift (Jul 24, 2009)

Your using Vista Cuz?


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh yes, Vista. I get this, no brightness option though!


----------



## Triprift (Jul 24, 2009)

Strange under vista ultimate i get the option


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 24, 2009)

Do you have all the necessary software installed? A bit of googling led me here:

http://www.samsung.com/download/Mod...ecode=1102&model=NP-Q45&filetype=SW&language=


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 24, 2009)

The progrm from samsung is called easy display manager, it makes all the hotkeys work, so I can adjust brightness, but not through the windows interface. maybe they've updated it, i'll download the latest see if that helps.


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 24, 2009)

didn't help.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 24, 2009)

I have the same screenshots as Cuzza too. No option to change screen brightness anywhere.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 24, 2009)

Thats weird the only thing i can think of is maybe theres a third party programme that could do it maybe. =/


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 24, 2009)

have you tried holding FN and pressing F7? this should be on all laptops to adjust the brightness on the keyboard


----------



## Triprift (Jul 24, 2009)

Or right click on battery and go to windows mobility centre should be able to adjust brightness from there.

My CPUZ and GPUZ nothing fancy but does the job.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 24, 2009)

holding FN and pressing F7 normally works,it should work on every laptop


----------



## overclocker (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey guys have not posted in a long time if this thread still up and running? if so can i join, my lappy is my main computer i have a dock and a 24 inch lcd 1920x1200 specs <<<<
By the way my battery life is about 3 hours on power saver 1 hour max for gaming


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 24, 2009)

this thread was created couple days ago so its open


----------



## overclocker (Jul 24, 2009)

Well i had to resize the pics but this is Left for dead max out ar 1280x800 4x aa and 16x af  I was overclocked on the video card 520 core and 720 mem thats my gaming over clock.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 24, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Or right click on battery and go to windows mobility centre should be able to adjust brightness from there.
> 
> My CPUZ and GPUZ nothing fancy but does the job.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090724/Cpuz gpuuz.jpg


thats a very nice specs man  heres a screenshot of my laptop on cpuz and gpuz at the bottom.


overclocker said:


> Well i had to resize the pics but this is Left for dead max out ar 1280x800 4x aa and 16x af  I was overclocked on the video card 520 core and 720 mem thats my gaming over clock.


Pretty good but whats the highest fps? i mean your getting 26 on fraps right on that screenshot?
cpuz+gpuz:


----------



## overclocker (Jul 24, 2009)

20 out in the open, i 30-40 inside with no zombys.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 24, 2009)

not bad but i would lower the antisopic so you get more fps and it be more playable


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 25, 2009)

Join me up then!  Specs in my specs


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 25, 2009)

danish accepted  very nice specs indeed please do post some pictures of your laptop ^_^


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 25, 2009)

Will do this weekend.  She's VERY prone to the fingerprinties, so I'll have to give her a good cleaning first


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 25, 2009)

I just realized, this touchpad has multitouch!  I have been randomly zooming in and out of web pages (like CTRL + scrolling) and it was because my index finger was resting just above the touchpad button on the touchpad itself, and my other finger was trying to move the cursor up and down.  WTH why don't they advertise it as multitouch!!!???


----------



## deathmore (Jul 25, 2009)

i would like to join.
Gateway FX P7805U
17" 1440X900
p8400 4gb ddr3 1066
320 hdd , nvidia 9800m gts
http://img.techpowerup.org/090724/Untitled069.jpg


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 25, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> holding FN and pressing F7 normally works,it should work on every laptop



not for  me.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 25, 2009)

What about what i said with Windows mobility centre after right clicking on the battery icon?


----------



## mtosev (Jul 25, 2009)

here is a really good app for your notebooks: http://www.pbus-167.com/

Try it.

Also really useful if you have a DELL notebook: http://www.diefer.de/i8kfan/index.html

-------

my OC: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/emsff/


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 25, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I just realized, this touchpad has multitouch!  I have been randomly zooming in and out of web pages (like CTRL + scrolling) and it was because my index finger was resting just above the touchpad button on the touchpad itself, and my other finger was trying to move the cursor up and down.  WTH why don't they advertise it as multitouch!!!???


thats very weird dude haha.


deathmore said:


> i would like to join.
> Gateway FX P7805U
> 17" 1440X900
> p8400 4gb ddr3 1066
> ...


very nice notebook man a 9800m GTS

I just got back from paintballing and i'm really bad pain from all the shots haha specially my wrist and got cuts on my ankle from thorns and sting nettle.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 25, 2009)

mtosev said:


> here is a really good app for your notebooks: http://www.pbus-167.com/
> 
> Try it.
> 
> ...



I see that it shows Windows 2000, XP, and Vista 32bit. Have you tried this app on a Windows 7 installation yet? None the less, awesome link Mtosev!!!!

Edit: I just installed it on my Gateway running Windows 7 32bit, and it works perfect!!!

Secondly I would like to join this awesome club!!!! 

Laptop specs
Gateway P-7811FX
17" WUXGA TFT widescreen
Intel Core2 Duo P8400
4GB DDR3 1066
Nvidia 9800M GTS
Dual Seagate 7200.2 200gb in Raid 0


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 25, 2009)

stinger608 said:


> I see that it shows Windows 2000, XP, and Vista 32bit. Have you tried this app on a Windows 7 installation yet? None the less, awesome link Mtosev!!!!
> 
> Edit: I just installed it on my Gateway running Windows 7 32bit, and it works perfect!!!
> 
> ...



sure you can join  nice specs man


----------



## mtosev (Jul 25, 2009)

As I think most of you dont know Intel's IDA technology so I decided to post this:

http://www.cpu-world.com/Glossary/D/Dynamic_Acceleration_technology.html
--
Intel Dynamic Acceleration technology (IDA) is a feature that boosts CPU performance when the CPU is running single-threaded applications. This is achieved by temporary increasing frequency of one CPU core when another CPU core is idle, i.e. when the second CPU core is in Deep Sleep or lower power state.
--

high end cpus like T7xxx support this. For newer cpus check on the intel website if the cpu supports it.

You can check with CPU-Z and you will see that if the cpu supports IDA and if it's enabled in the BIOS that the cpu freqency will go above the default freqency for a period of time.

link about this: http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=168387


----------



## Gallatin (Jul 25, 2009)

ok...
1st acer 5715z
dual core 1.83Ghz 2x1gb crucial ddr2 120gb hdd
2nd HP 6715s (i love that lappy)
turion x2 1.6ghz(stock cpu: sempron 3800+) 2x2GB corsair ddr2 (stock 1gb ddr2) seagate 250gb hdd (stock 120gb toshiba) and ati x1250....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 25, 2009)

Gallatin said:


> ok...
> 1st acer 5715z
> dual core 1.83Ghz 2x1gb crucial ddr2 120gb hdd
> 2nd HP 6715s (i love that lappy)
> turion x2 1.6ghz(stock cpu: sempron 3800+) 2x2GB corsair ddr2 (stock 1gb ddr2) seagate 250gb hdd (stock 120gb toshiba) and ati x1250....



your HP is quite similar to mine apart from the gfx card  the acer is quite a bad brand


----------



## Gallatin (Jul 25, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> the acer is quite a bad brand


yes it is..... i learn it the hard way... pay for it....


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 25, 2009)

You been tempted to make death threats to them over the phone yet?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 25, 2009)

lmao death threats?? acer are such chickens maybe they wouldn't pick up the phone for customer service


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 25, 2009)

I was sooooo close to making death threats over the phone, that or requesting the address of wherever they "fix" them and turning up with the laptop and beating the technician over the head with it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 25, 2009)

i would love see that haha,ACER laptops aren't really good at all they are at bottom of all manufactors on notebook reviews and magazines


----------



## Gallatin (Jul 25, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> You been tempted to make death threats to them over the phone yet?


 yes indeed... the customer service is pathetic.


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 26, 2009)

Triprift said:


> What about what i said with Windows mobility centre after right clicking on the battery icon?









I installed the Easy Battery Manager and Christmas! Cheers Triprift


EDIT: Oops, spoke too soon. The setting is there, but doesn't actually do anything. grrrrr


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 26, 2009)

FIXED! Turns out it's a BIOS option. No more auto-dim la la la la la....


----------



## Triprift (Jul 26, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090725/capt.jpg
> 
> I installed the Easy Battery Manager and Christmas! Cheers Triprift
> 
> ...





Cuzza said:


> FIXED! Turns out it's a BIOS option. No more auto-dim la la la la la....



Excelllent good see you got it sorted mate.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 26, 2009)

Sign me up !

Lappy Specs:
Model: Dell XPS M1530
15.4" Screen at 1280x800
Intel Core2 Duo T7500 2.2Ghz (4Mb L2 Cache)
4Gb Digma DDR2 667Mhz
nVidia GeForce 8600M GT 256Mb GDDR3
Seagate 250Gb HDD
Slot-load DVD-RW x10
9-cell battery
Weight: 2.6kg with 6-cell battery, I think around 2.8-2.9kg with the 9-cell one.
OS: Windows Vista Business 32-bit

Accessories:
Kensington Si670m Bluetooth mouse.
Original Dell remote.
Apple Slim Keyboard @ dock.
Sennheiser CX300 headphones.

Oldie Laptop Specs (Still running after over nine years of ownership, including surviving four years in the military):
Asus A1000
14" monitor at 1024x768
Intel Pentium III Mobile 1Ghz
512Mb 100Mhz SDRAM + 64Mb 100Mhz SDRAM embedded in motherboard (32Mb shared by graphics, so 544Mb free for OS).
SiS630 graphics (Up to 32Mb shared).
Western Digital 10Gb HDD
CD-ROM Drive + Floppy Drive

Accessories:
16Gb USB Flash stick to increase storage capacity.
El-Cheapo generic mini-USB mouse.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2009)

a while back i was gonna get 1 of the 1530's too. back then they were dishing them out with the 45nm T8x00 series dual core chips. i dunno why they stopped those & took a step backwards.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 26, 2009)

Got a bit of a problemo with my dv3t guys, and I was wondering if you could help me out.

Whenever I use headphones, with all of the sound cranked to the max, I can barely hear ANYTHING.  I did some perusing around, reinstalled the sound drivers, and triple checked all of the settings.  HP says on their support site that the most common problem is not using powered speakers, and that any computer built after the year 2000 requires powered speakers, or the sound will be too quiet.  I swear to God if they use that excuse when I call they will get an ear full from me.

Any ideas guys?


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Danish, I am not sure about the headphone issue, but I know that the newer laptops have some pretty crappy sound. One remedy to that problem is to purchase a good set of usb powered headphones. It gets the sound and power right from the usb jack. I have THESE, and they are just fricking awesome man!!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 26, 2009)

I just want to be able to listen to music without waking my girl up and without having to break out my Zune.  Every other laptop I've had and used and seen doesn't have this problem, and they have all been built after the year 2000 LOL.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 26, 2009)

odameyer said:


> Hey Kurasagi I have the same laptop but with the crappy CPU. Add me to the list! I'm starting to love laptops!





Yukikaze said:


> Sign me up !
> 
> Lappy Specs:
> Model: Dell XPS M1530
> ...



both accepted  i know what you mean odamayer!! laptops are indeed quite an interesting machine to use
heres what my desk looks like now with my laptop XD


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 27, 2009)

Finally got some screenshots.

Here's Prototype


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 27, 2009)

wow nice mods panther


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jul 28, 2009)

By the way does anyone know how to softmod the professional ati drivers to work on a HD3650 mobility?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 28, 2009)

what you mean by soft mod halfahertz??


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jul 28, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> what you mean by soft mod halfahertz??



You mod the professional drivers for the fireGL/firePRO series to work on the desktop/mobile cards, to gain some software optimizations. I did that before on my old Radeon 9500, but can't seem to find a way to do it for my lappy card.

*Update: Lol that was surprisingly easy. I downloaded the latest professional drivers from the ati website for the firegl v3600(hd3650 equivalent) and used the mobility modder from driver heaven, installed the drivers without CCC(use ati tray tools) and it worked. Now when I select hardware acceleration under Autocad, I can choose all the graphic tweaks and Revit families don't dissapear when rotating big projects


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 29, 2009)

lol thats pretty nice dude  can someone tell me why my ping on css is like 60+ on wireless lan ¬¬ do i need update my wireless drivers or something


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 29, 2009)

What's it over LAN? I've pretty much been stuck with Wireless for the last 2 years as my dad wants no cables going out of the office (will be producing the staple gun soon I think). 60 ping isn't any issue if we're being honest anyway.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jul 29, 2009)

Ping your rooter and tell us what's your ping. If it's more than 10-15, then you could try playing with the router firmware/settings or your wLAN drivers


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 29, 2009)

we was playing by adhoc,one of my friend creates a adhoc for us to join their connection then somebody host..but still we was sitting right next to each others and my ping is still 60+ wouldn't it be same ping as them which is 5


----------



## strick94u (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi my name is strick94u and I am addicted to laptops I have a Compaq R3000 Amd 64 2.2 ghz  2gigs ram 80 gig Hdd, Acer 5920 1.7 centrino cd2 2gig ram 260 hdd intel3100 nice screen acers service has screwed up its finish so when the eeepc's came out I got a 701 900 Mhz
4gig ssd hdd 2 gigs memory (which is way more power than my first pc) intel 950 and the entire 9.04 ubuntu linux which gained me 1.6 gigs space and runs flawless.So when to 1000h came out I gots me one of them to  Atom 270 2 gigs ram 160 hard drive sata ultra brite screen 950 intel got an external lil dvd burner. and love this little pc so I decide to get it a big brother and got this dx83z Centrino cd2 2.0 ghz 4 gigs ram 240 gig hdd ultra bright led screen 
hmdi esata external and a stand alone nvidia 9300 512 ram sexy dark blue with slive flakes big flakes crome trim. so I only have 5 laptops can I get in this club I also the used to be badass in my profile an amd x2 and 2 server blades xeons 1 an older g3 compaq pentium 3 xeon the other is a g3 hp twin hyperthtreading 3.06 Xeon 2 76 gig 15000 rpm hdd in raid 0 and 4 gigs dual channle pc2100 eec regstired ram. I may be a geak anyway please can I join your cult?

Jeff aka strick94u


----------



## strick94u (Jul 30, 2009)

strick94u said:


> Hi my name is strick94u and I am addicted to laptops I have a Compaq R3000 Amd 64 2.2 ghz  2gigs ram 80 gig Hdd, Acer 5920 1.7 centrino cd2 2gig ram 260 hdd intel3100 nice screen acers service has screwed up its finish so when the eeepc's came out I got a 701 900 Mhz
> 4gig ssd hdd 2 gigs memory (which is way more power than my first pc) intel 950 and the entire 9.04 ubuntu linux which gained me 1.6 gigs space and runs flawless.So when to 1000h came out I gots me one of them to  Atom 270 2 gigs ram 160 hard drive sata ultra brite screen 950 intel got an external lil dvd burner. and love this little pc so I decide to get it a big brother and got this dx83z Centrino cd2 2.0 ghz 4 gigs ram 240 gig hdd ultra bright led screen
> hmdi esata external and a stand alone nvidia 9300 512 ram sexy dark blue with slive flakes big flakes crome trim. so I only have 5 laptops can I get in this club I also the used to be badass in my profile an amd x2 and 2 server blades xeons 1 an older g3 compaq pentium 3 xeon the other is a g3 hp twin hyperthtreading 3.06 Xeon 2 76 gig 15000 rpm hdd in raid 0 and 4 gigs dual channle pc2100 eec regstired ram. I may be a geak anyway please can I join your cult?
> 
> Jeff aka strick94u



boy this guy camp spill for ship


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 30, 2009)

Geez, too much sugar for you today Jeff? lol


----------



## strick94u (Jul 30, 2009)

I do need to to check it annnd yes 159 thats to high yet my blood presure is prehypertensive
141/82 not bad but thaks for reminding ill pop a metforman and I should be ok 
thanks
Jeff /Strick94u


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 30, 2009)

well i'll be damned haha,your added on list  nice list of lappys


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 31, 2009)

hey guys is this any good cooler??:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/USB-3-Fan-Lig...s_RL?hash=item3a4d1e6327&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks like somebody got a piece of plexiglass, cut a few holes in it, threw on fans, some case feet, and called it a day.  I wouldn't bother.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> hey guys is this any good cooler??:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/USB-3-Fan-Lig...s_RL?hash=item3a4d1e6327&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



those 3 80mm fans are gonna make a hell of a lotta noise when you plug them in. but if your good with a soldering iron you can add a little switch to control them.

Im not too bad with a soldering iron myself. I took most of the practical classes while back at school, Design Tech & later on Electronics when i was in college while doing my I.T Tech studies.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 2, 2009)

Well i have a notebook now its old but it does the job for what i need it for,and i got this notebook free so i cant complain 

System Specs are:

Notebook: ECS Green 731
Brand: ECS Elitegroup
CPU: 2.0GHz P4
RAM: PC2100 256MB (Upgrading to 2x512MB PC2700 this week)
HDD: 30GB Hitachi Drive
RES: 1024*768 i think lol 15inch
GPU: SIS 650 (Crap)
Weight: 3.5kgs
Accessories: Mini USB Mouse and a TP-Link Wireless Card.
OS: Ubuntu 9.04

Any Questions just ask


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 3, 2009)

get it free from uni?? most people i know got some laptop for free from their uni


----------



## Melvis (Aug 3, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> get it free from uni?? most people i know got some laptop for free from their uni



Naaaa i got it from the salvation army when i worked there, some one just tossed it out with all the other junk people throw away there. It had no power pack with it so had no idea if it worked so they said i could just take it home. So i did and my m8s laptop just died and his power pack was perfect for it so i got it for nothin also lol  So far ive spent $6 on it for a wireless card. Also just about to spend $65 on the ram upgrade. Im happy hehe


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 3, 2009)

i just help choose a laptop for my cousin:
Ordi Enduro 8690BF Plus

Intel Core 2 Duo P8600, 4GB DDR2, 15,4"(1680x1050) WXGA+,HDD 500GB,DVDRW,Intel 45PM chip,VGA 512MB NV9600M GT,keyboard EST or US,Wifi,LAN,SD/MMC/MS,3xUSB,HDMI,2m webcam, weight 2,9kg, 9cell ~4,5t, Bluetooth, FP                        Cost 1070$

couple weeks i can see the performance of the "Beast" with 2.4ghz and 9600m gt he shuld play games with low settings just fine


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 3, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> i just help choose a laptop for my cousin:
> Ordi Enduro 8690BF Plus
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo P8600, 4GB DDR2, 15,4"(1680x1050) WXGA+,HDD 500GB,DVDRW,Intel 45PM chip,VGA 512MB NV9600M GT,keyboard EST or US,Wifi,LAN,SD/MMC/MS,3xUSB,HDMI,2m webcam, weight 2,9kg, 9cell ~4,5t, Bluetooth, FP                        Cost 1070$
> ...



he can run cod4 on high settings at 1280x800 just fine but with no AA and texture needs tinkering.
thats is a very powerful laptop


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 3, 2009)

Melvis said:


> Naaaa i got it from the salvation army when i worked there, some one just tossed it out with all the other junk people throw away there. It had no power pack with it so had no idea if it worked so they said i could just take it home. So i did and my m8s laptop just died and his power pack was perfect for it so i got it for nothin also lol  So far ive spent $6 on it for a wireless card. Also just about to spend $65 on the ram upgrade. Im happy hehe



well its a pefect laptop for just chatting and web browsing


----------



## Melvis (Aug 4, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> well its a pefect laptop for just chatting and web browsing



Yep it sure is and thats all this laptop will be used for really. I was wanting to run Diablo 2 on here but ill have to look into that to see if i can get it running on Linux. But there is one game i can run on here thats fun and its called Battle for Wesnoth, great little game to play on line.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 4, 2009)

hey guys is this cooler any good??
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Xigmatek-Talisman-NPC-D721-15-Notepad-Cooler


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 4, 2009)

that dont look to bad


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 4, 2009)

for that price i think its pretty good,i might consider buying it although would it be good to buy a laser mouse too so i can use it on any surface where ever i go to places?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 4, 2009)

£20 can nab you a fairly decent one anyway. forget the really cheap £5 ones


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 4, 2009)

thats true i guess i could buy it,i'm see if my brother lets me first


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 4, 2009)

your brothers the boss heh?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 4, 2009)

nah i use his debit card to buy stuff on the internet,i don't have my own debit card yet and would that cooling pad do the trick?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 4, 2009)

you two must get on really really well  when hes not beating you up


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 4, 2009)

i surpose,what be better though buying a laptopbag+laser mouse or cooling pad??  i need bag and laser mouse for sixth form and going out etc and cooling pad be used just for home


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 4, 2009)

wireless laser mouse?? both items are not very expensive unless you want top tier stuff. - laptop bag = £20. Laser mouse = £20-30.

Logitech does still really small wireless 'laptop' mouse thats goes for roughly £20. my mate bought one.

Cooling pad is unessary unless you plan to game a lot. but check out the inside of your laptop first & reapply any thermal paste - just take it easy on the 'void warranty' sticker usually attached the the fan & part of the case if you wana keep your warranty. then game for a bit, see how hot it gets & if it dont thermal shutdown then its cool - mine did that all the time unless I had a cooler underneath it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 4, 2009)

wired laser mouse,the logitech RX1000 is £6 on novatech and a messenger bag is £10
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?NOV-BAG15C
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?LOG-931710


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 5, 2009)

well if your happy with it then get it


----------



## craigo (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi all,

I have been considering the purchase of a new laptop and i am considering an AMD based portable. Does anybody have any experience with the mobile dual-core Athlons? 
Will Mr Sanders chip be comparable in performance to a low-end Centrino Core2?
Has anyone used a GeForce8200m based rig? Can i play VTMB and NFSMW comfortably on that graphics solution?

Any thoughts, Suggestions and links to support your theories would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Craig0.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 5, 2009)

AMD Athlon X2's aint too bad....at least the 2nd gen ones aint. the 1st gen ones totally sucked so the choice is yours there. with the 8200m, i would say that your probably need something a bit beefier then that to really enjoy the game, even if its just cranking it up to medium settings. because I think it will still struggle with low settings.

try look for something with a 8600m GT or 9600m GT if you want something 'decent' but not totally overkill - they however are on more midrange laptops so you might have to pay a little more,


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 5, 2009)

mind posting your budget and location craigo??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 5, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> mind posting your budget and location craigo??



Location: Sydney,Australia


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 5, 2009)

i would snap this laptop: 
http://www1.ap.dell.com/au/en/home/...aspx?refid=laptop-studio-1555&s=dhs&cs=audhs1
the first one,the dell studio thats $1299 with ati 4570 which is £642 but i dunno any australian websites so i only checked dell


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 5, 2009)

so theyve finally dropped the 8600m GT's on Dell laptops? big hurrah!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 5, 2009)

i think their on the xps laptops,i'm not sure though i haven't checked but that laptop pretty good price i think


----------



## wicked_sinner (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello guys. I'm from Bangladesh and I'm planning on getting a laptop in a week. I have been scouring the net for good deals and specifications. I would really like some help in choosing which laptop to go for. I have narrowed it down to these two but please mention if you people have anything better for $850- 

HP Pavilion dv6-1250us NoteBook Intel Core 2 Duo P7350(2.00GHz) 16" 4GB Memory 500GB HDD 5400rpm DVD Super Multi Intel GMA 4500MHD

HP Pavilion dv6-1268nr NoteBook AMD Turion X2 Ultra ZM-82(2.20GHz) 15.6" 4GB Memory 320GB HDD 5400rpm DVD Super Multi ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650

Now I am a bit confused which one to go with. I do plan on playing some games so I think the ATI Radeon would be quite useful. But I am worried with overheating issues with HP laptops. Any idea/experience on these particular models?

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 21, 2009)

Core 2 Duo hands down. The P7350 is a GREAT CPU. Try to get some dedicated graphics though.

I've got a 13" and it NEVER overheats. The P CPU's are also lower voltage so they are less likely to overheat.


----------



## wicked_sinner (Aug 21, 2009)

well the pentium cpu does not have option for a dedicated gpu. Hence i was thinking about the amd. Will overheating be a problem with it?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 21, 2009)

it will be fine so long as there is enough ventillation running underneath the laptop when its sitting on the desk - but you might wana get an additional laptop cooler if you plan to game on it - otherwise for movies, email & music, its fine


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 21, 2009)

I want to join!

Notebook: Dell Inspiron 1525
Brand: Dell
Specs: Core 2 duo 2.1gz, DDR2 2gb, 160 gig HDD,  Mobile Intel GM965 Express (video card)
15", Ubuntu/Vista dual boot.
Accessories: Besides the battery charger? Nothing really, just a really nice microfiber cloth.
__________________


----------



## wicked_sinner (Aug 21, 2009)

thanks freedomeclipse. I will not actually be gaming so much on it. So when i'm not gaming, will the processor still run at high speed and get hot?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 21, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> I want to join!
> 
> Notebook: Dell Inspiron 1525
> Brand: Dell
> ...



YinYang.ERROR your in 

Your processor should only go high speed when its need to,so if your like loading something big the cpu should run at full speed or so if that makes sense wicked


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 21, 2009)

Is anyone else running SSDs in their laptops? Wondering what model you have and if it was worth the upgrade.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 22, 2009)

wicked_sinner said:


> thanks freedomeclipse. I will not actually be gaming so much on it. So when i'm not gaming, will the processor still run at high speed and get hot?



that depends on the ambient temperature or your location -but most laptops come with a power management feature that clocks the processor down when its required which means lower temps. the laptop should also automaticly shutdown by itself if the processor gets too hot


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 22, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> Is anyone else running SSDs in their laptops? Wondering what model you have and if it was worth the upgrade.



i ain't running SSD on my laptop,its too expensive tbh for a laptop but it be great if i could


----------



## wicked_sinner (Aug 22, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that depends on the ambient temperature or your location -but most laptops come with a power management feature that clocks the processor down when its required which means lower temps. the laptop should also automaticly shutdown by itself if the processor gets too hot



Thanks for the info. I am so concerned with amd overheating since in almost all the amd laptops I've seen people complaining about this issue. In fact, my last laptop - Compaq Presario v6000 - which had an amd processor and nvidia gpu died three days back due to this overheating curse. Hence, I am having to look for other options and want to be sure that doing stuff other than gaming will not heat up this laptop. I won't be gaming much, should i still get a cooling pad? How much are they anyway and how long do they last?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 22, 2009)

i got an amd laptop,and it cools itself when it needs to..when i play games my cpu shoots up to near enough 80*C and my fans just goes hyper speed to cool it down,the new AMD cpus knows when to keep it cool if that makes sense.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 22, 2009)

@ wicked_sinner

The P7350 is not a Pentium processor. It is in fact an Intel Core 2 Duo P7350. It's pricier than its similar speed T series counterpart because it has more L3 Cache (3 MB vs. 2 MB) as well as a lower TDP (Thermal Design Power - thanks Triprift LOL).

As I said before, I have an HP Pavilion dv3t with the P7350, 4 GB DDR2-800, and the Geforce GT 130M. It effing rocks. I have never had the laptop even get hot unless I watch a video or play a game on it while I force it to struggle for air by sitting it on my comforter, and even then, it has NEVER gotten anywhere near the point of overheating. It is extremely quiet, and I absolutely love it. I would be willing to take some temperatures for you at load if you like to prove it to you.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 22, 2009)

The p stands for power dd.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow I should have been able to figure that one out


----------



## Triprift (Aug 22, 2009)

Lol glad to be of asistance nice ninja editing btw.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 22, 2009)

You know it! If you're not quoted, get the edit in there before anybody else notices!


----------



## strick94u (Aug 22, 2009)

My new lappy gives a 4.6 rating for gaming yet 3.4 for aero or what ever that is. it games decently but give me a 3.4 which is what my old pc had :shadedshu


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 22, 2009)

wicked_sinner said:


> Thanks for the info. I am so concerned with amd overheating since in almost all the amd laptops I've seen people complaining about this issue. In fact, my last laptop - Compaq Presario v6000 - which had an amd processor and nvidia gpu died three days back due to this overheating curse. Hence, I am having to look for other options and want to be sure that doing stuff other than gaming will not heat up this laptop. I won't be gaming much, should i still get a cooling pad? How much are they anyway and how long do they last?



well, the CompaQ Presario V6000 was released in 2006 & im guessing it used either 1 of the 2 cpus that were made on a 90nm fabrication so they were bound to run hotter anyway since 90nm eats up more voltage which equals to more heat so & being in India I know the environment can be pretty hot/humid at times which isnt really the ideal operating conditions for technology like that, that has been stuffed into a confined space.

My laptop is a Core Duo 1.66Ghz & it still heats up to around 70-80'c if i game which is why I bought a laptop cooler to go underneath it. with mainstream laptops like the compaqs & some HPs some of them will try to cut corners buy cutting back on the cooling aspect of laptops - stuff like using 1 heatpipe to cool BOTH the graphics card & CPU at the same time. & unfortunately it just doesnt work very well like that.

with AMD Turion X2's you need to make sure that your laptop is built around 2007-2008 to ensure that you do get AMD's newest generation of Turion processors. but its still pretty hit of miss - just because you bought a laptop that was built today doesnt mean that it wont have old hardware that was in laptops 2 years ago. - the laptop manufacturer might have old stock that it needs to get rid of.

but best of luck & just hope that you get a 3rd generation AMD Turion or at least one of their 'better' 2nd generation ones that were made on a 65nm fab.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 22, 2009)

strick94u said:


> My new lappy gives a 4.6 rating for gaming yet 3.4 for aero or what ever that is. it games decently but give me a 3.4 which is what my old pc had :shadedshu



Lol how many lappys you got mate thats wierd.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 22, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i ain't running SSD on my laptop,its too expensive tbh for a laptop but it be great if i could



I have a 64gb super talent SSD in mine. cost me NZ$284 back in february, massive performance boost, i think it was totally worth it. now I just want a faster one


----------



## strick94u (Aug 22, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Looks like somebody got a piece of plexiglass, cut a few holes in it, threw on fans, some case feet, and called it a day.  I wouldn't bother.



agree I could build that with bigger fans  
or just lay my laptop on a box fan


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 22, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> I have a 64gb super talent SSD in mine. cost me NZ$284 back in february, massive performance boost, i think it was totally worth it. now I just want a faster one



If only the larger SSD's were cheaper, I'd definitely get one for my notebook.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 22, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> If only the larger SSD's were cheaper, I'd definitely get one for my notebook.



Im sure every man wishes for a bigger penis at some point in their life


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 22, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im sure every man wishes for a bigger penis at some point in their life



well thats true but too big might not be what the lady want??? who knows the world is full of mysterys...anyways back to notebooks/netbooks,i want a SSD in my laptop to load everything quicker


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 22, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im sure every man wishes for a bigger penis at some point in their life



 Nope, can't say that I have


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 23, 2009)

maybe sometime in the future it will happen


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 23, 2009)

stinger608 said:


> Nope, can't say that I have



well Im not complaining, nor have i recieved any complaints. but i still wouldnt say no


----------



## wicked_sinner (Aug 23, 2009)

@DanishDevil
i'm sure your intel processor is very cool. cuz Intel processors don't suffer from overheating problems as much as amd ones. All over the net I see people complaining about amd heat issues. and with my previous compaq experience, i am typically a bit paranoid about the heat issue. i live in bangladesh and laptop coolers aren't available here. so that's not really an option for me. i will not be doing serious gaming as i have a desktop with geforce 9800gt 1 gb and 5 gb ram. i can easily go for the other hp model - hp dv6-1250us - but that does not have a dedicated gpu. and i want my laptop to have one even if i don't do much gaming. which is why i am asking so much questions about this model i want to buy. plus, i like the hp design. 

@FreedomEclipse
exactly. but in amd processors they go up to 100 degree C while gaming. now That is quite hot. is there any way to find out when a particular laptop has been built? i mean which year? 

i was checking out this model as a substitute to the hp one. please advise how it is. i customized it from lenovo.

Lenovo Ideapad y550 
Intel® Core™ 2 Duo Processor T6400 (2.00GHz 800MHz 2MBL2) 
Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium 64 
GeForce G 110M graphic card 
15.6 HD WLED Glossy,1366*768 
2x2 GB PC3-8500 DDR3 SDRAM 1066MHz SODIMM Memory 
320GB Hard Disk Drive, 5400rpm 
SuperMulti DVD Recordable 

and this is the model available at newegg.

lenovo IdeaPad Y550 (41865BU) NoteBook 
Intel Core 2 Duo T6500(2.10GHz) 
15.6" Wide XGA 
4GB Memory 
320GB HDD 5400rpm 
Dual layer DVD Burner 
NVIDIA GeForce GT 130M

which one would be better? my customized one has wimax and bluetooth. any information/experience with this model?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 23, 2009)

generally - both of them look fine. but if i was to change something Id change the cpu into a T8xxx, T9xxx or even P7xxx, P8xxx, P9xxx series chips because they are 45nm - they will eat less power, it will run cooler & you will get a longer life from the battery when its not plugged into mains, generally - they are probably upto 10-15% faster clock for clock as well.

Core 2 Duo P7350 or Core 2 Duo P7370 should be fine. everything else looks good.

I highly doubt laptops will go upto 100'c gaming as the thermal cut off is usually around 80-90'c - if did go up to 100'c Id doubt your laptop would still be working at all let alone start up again after it shuts down...

you can find out how old your laptop is either by googling your brand & model number to see when it went into production. otherwise it usually molded in or printed on a sticker on the bottom of the laptop case that you remove when you upgrade your ram.

another important task that most laptop users seem to neglect is that DUST does occasionally get inside your laptop & clog up your heatsink/fan which hurts how effective the cooling is.

I open up my laptop & give it a clean inside at least once every 3-4 months. you dont need to take anything out if your inexperienced with hardware - all you need to do is hoover the heatsink & make sure no dust is blocking it up


----------



## strick94u (Aug 23, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Lol how many lappys you got mate thats wierd.



sold my acer to my dad so i'm down to 4 well five my bro in law has one


----------



## Triprift (Aug 24, 2009)

All hail the lappy god Strick94u


----------



## crazy pyro (Aug 24, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> generally - both of them look fine. but if i was to change something Id change the cpu into a T8xxx, T9xxx or even P7xxx, P8xxx, P9xxx series chips because they are 45nm - they will eat less power, it will run cooler & you will get a longer life from the battery when its not plugged into mains, generally - they are probably upto 10-15% faster clock for clock as well.
> 
> Core 2 Duo P7350 or Core 2 Duo P7370 should be fine. everything else looks good.
> 
> ...


Do you actually mean, Hoover it with a vacuum cleaner? Might give it a go.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 24, 2009)

yeah - if you can remove the fan temporarily too that would help alot as you cant get right into the HS with it on to suck up all the caked up dust.

if you havent removed your HS before on a laptop this would be a good oppotunity to clean the whole thing & also apply some new thermal grease. which I have also done on mine.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 25, 2009)

here's i am, just recently purchased an asus g71gx-rx05 from best buy for 1390 after taxes in us dollars here in rhode island.  

i have a thread going with some benches if anyones interested, please shoot me any bench, game test request there if you are interested in joining me. 

new g71 from asus


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 25, 2009)

glad you could stop by and join my clubhouse


----------



## Triprift (Aug 25, 2009)

Lets have a shootout between exodusprimes lappy and Panthers now that would be worth the price of admission


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 25, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Lets have a shootout between exodusprimes lappy and Panthers now that would be worth the price of admission



yeah i think we should  i haven't seen panther posting in awhile though


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 25, 2009)

Lovely lappy exodus, at a good price too! 

06 with SLI enabled http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7583701

06 with SLI disabled http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7585133

I never could get vantage to work on the laptop. Must have mucked up when registering because I can't get a key!

_________________________________________________

Laptop pr0n below...


----------



## strick94u (Aug 25, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> Lovely lappy exodus, at a good price too!
> 
> 06 with SLI enabled http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7583701
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIP   You don 't need to prove anything to any one let that double barraled shoot gun of a laptop talk


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 27, 2009)

*ok*

i'll bite, lemme get the gpu and cpu oc stabled out a bit and i'll run some 06 runs, i don't think i can beat 13k though... idk i hear people getting that high but i can't get the gpu as high as others it seems, we'll see.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 27, 2009)

let me in.
Notebook: Dell XPS M1330
Brand: Dell
Specs: Core 2 Duo T5450 1.66GHz, 2GB RAM, 120GB WD Caviar 5400RPM, Intel GMA X3100
13.3" 1280 x 800
Windows 7 32-bit build 7100, Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit
Battery life: ~4 hours
WiFi a/b/g
Prolink PML-301 Laser Mouse and A sennheiser HD-202

my old laptop is a
Toshiba Satellite 2595CDT
Celeron 400MHz (yes)
64MB SDRAM
6.4GB HDD IDE
Windows 98 

I lately never used my PC..
full PC specs under my System Specs on the left side..


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 27, 2009)

let me in.
Notebook: Dell XPS M1330
Brand: Dell
Specs: Core 2 Duo T5450 1.66GHz, 2GB RAM, 120GB WD Caviar 5400RPM, Intel GMA X3100
13.3" 1280 x 800
Windows 7 32-bit build 7100, Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit
Battery life: ~4 hours
WiFi a/b/g
Prolink PML-301 Laser Mouse and A sennheiser HD-202

my old laptop is a
Toshiba Satellite 2595CDT
Celeron 400MHz (yes)
64MB SDRAM
6.4GB HDD IDE
Windows 98 

I lately never used my PC..
full PC specs under my System Specs on the left side..
and full notebook specs are there too


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 27, 2009)

well here is my score so far... apparently i have a slightly gimped gtx260m as asus cut the clock speeds down a bit to save on heat... i can't oc it as the voltage is also turned down a bit from .85 or so to .70... or whatever but i'm working on that, after i get the clocks worked out i'll post some better runs but for now here is the cpu, 2.0, 3.0 readout.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 27, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> Lovely lappy exodus, at a good price too!
> 
> 06 with SLI enabled http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7583701
> 
> ...


holy crapppp D: look at all those cooling fans >_<


AhokZYashA said:


> let me in.
> Notebook: Dell XPS M1330
> Brand: Dell
> Specs: Core 2 Duo T5450 1.66GHz, 2GB RAM, 120GB WD Caviar 5400RPM, Intel GMA X3100
> ...



welcome


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 27, 2009)

*here's another one*

my gpu ventures in oc'ing are coming along ok... really don't want to brick a laptop i just bought so until nbitor gives native support for the gtx 260m i'm gonna hold off, i don't need any issues right out of the box.  here's a little higher 3dmark06 run


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 28, 2009)

Let me in

Just got a Macbook from school everyone gets one for free!!
Year 2009!!
Screen 13.3  like 1330x 800
HHD 120GB
Processor Intel core 2 duo 2.0ghz
2gb ram idk speed
Graphics Nvidia 9400 
Mac os x something and other
Battery life 5.3 Hours!!
Weight 5-6lbs
its fun but i still like my old laptop i for get all the spec's

Old laptop Dell ?*Insproin*? 9200,,, Year 2005?
Screen 17" 1440x900 or close to that
HDD 60gb
ram 512mb
Processor something with 1 core and at 1.8
Graphics ATI 9700m pro 
Windows xp home
Battery life  1.2hours
Weight like 8lbs


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 28, 2009)

Delta6326 said:


> Let me in
> 
> Just got a Macbook from school everyone gets one for free!!
> Year 2009!!
> ...



*Inspiron


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 28, 2009)

Delta6326 said:


> Let me in
> 
> Just got a Macbook from school everyone gets one for free!!
> Year 2009!!
> ...



what school you go to so i can go lol


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 28, 2009)

I go to a school called Van Meter high school in iowa were the second school in the world that gives students laptops and has a virtual reality system on some cool computer only like 5 kids have been able to use it


----------



## crazy pyro (Aug 28, 2009)

The school I WOULD have gone to if I'd screwed up GCSEs is meant to be giving away laptops, I did well enough to stay at my present school though so looks like I'm going to keep using my netbook.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 28, 2009)

Delta6326 said:


> Let me in
> 
> Just got a Macbook from school everyone gets one for free!!
> Year 2009!!
> ...



wow nice on getting a free laptop


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 28, 2009)

My laptop specs are in my system specs.  I have an Asus N81vg.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 28, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> My laptop specs are in my system specs.  I have an Asus N81vg.



your late bitch,

welcome!!!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 28, 2009)

hehe nice, i like that, my g71 is pwning though.  For the first time i can actually play sacred2 as my desktop does not unfortunately want to play sacred 2 but my new lappy is playing it just fine at native res with medium settings and 2x aa


----------



## Triprift (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah yeah rub it in a lucky mongrel i salute you


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 29, 2009)

lol a beast laptop i envy you lol =p


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 29, 2009)

ok i'm inching my way forward, finally got the driver issue worked out and i'm currently sitting at 550/900/1350 for clocks on the gtx 260m, my p8700 dual core is at 2.862Ghz 1.15v, here is my latest 3dmark06


----------



## strick94u (Aug 31, 2009)

My Asus habit eeePC 701 4gig ssd 2 gigs ddr2 900mhz intel running latest version ubuntu leaving 1.6 left which is better than the crap that came on it. eeePC 1000h 2 gigs ram 160 hdd sata 260 atom xp home till I find my damn pro upgrade. X83V 14.1 T6400 2 ghz 4 gigs ddr2 260 gig hdd hdmi dvd/cd burner Win 7 rcm


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 31, 2009)

Damn I wish I could afford 3 laptops...
They all look very nice!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 31, 2009)

here is my g71's windows 7 experience index, this was run with the settings in the screens.


----------



## strick94u (Sep 1, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> here is my g71's windows 7 experience index, this was run with the settings in the screens.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090831/cpugpu.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090831/experience.jpg



Nice


----------



## strick94u (Sep 1, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Damn I wish I could afford 3 laptops...
> They all look very nice!



I have 2 more I just love my Asus pc's that lil 7 inch saved my wifes sanity after hurricane last year 
I'm tallking about the computer


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 1, 2009)

strick94u said:


> I have 2 more I just love my Asus pc's that lil 7 inch saved my wifes sanity after hurricane last year
> I'm tallking about the computer



 Nice!
Yeah, I'm thinking about snagging a little Asus as well. When/if I get the money of course...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 1, 2009)

damn those are nice looking asus laptops..i want that lamboghini edition ASUS damn sexy looking


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 2, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> my gpu ventures in oc'ing are coming along ok... really don't want to brick a laptop i just bought so until nbitor gives native support for the gtx 260m i'm gonna hold off, i don't need any issues right out of the box.  here's a little higher 3dmark06 run
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090827/3dmark06104.jpg



That's a great score!
I only get 13K because I got 2 cards... 11K on one card is awesome (and less expensive lucky you!)


----------



## strick94u (Sep 3, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> damn those are nice looking asus laptops..i want that lamboghini edition ASUS damn sexy looking



G71 looks better and is well fast as hell its like a lambo trying to hang with a vayron


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 3, 2009)

strick94u said:


> G71 looks better and is well fast as hell its like a lambo trying to hang with a vayron



lol they both look nice,veyron is just over powered lmao


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 3, 2009)

strick94u said:


> G71 looks better and is well fast as hell its like a lambo trying to hang with a vayron



Love it when people give good reviews or thoughts on my new lappy, i just got a g71, havne't been able to stop playing it lol.  i've been sitting at my desk for days playing cod waw online and havne't touched my desktop right in front  of me lol. 

btw where is black panther, i wanted to compare some benches like street fighter, re5, crysis, and a few others with him...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 3, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> Love it when people give good reviews or thoughts on my new lappy, i just got a g71, havne't been able to stop playing it lol.  i've been sitting at my desk for days playing cod waw online and havne't touched my desktop right in front  of me lol.
> 
> btw where is black panther, i wanted to compare some benches like street fighter, re5, crysis, and a few others with him...



blackpanther is a she dude =p lol and yeah i'm on my laptop a lot now,i haven't touched my desktop in awhile  even though i'm sitting right next to it haha and yeah i want see some benchies too


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> blackpanther is a she dude =p lol and yeah i'm on my laptop a lot now,i haven't touched my desktop in awhile  even though i'm sitting right next to it haha and yeah i want see some benchies too



she's also married with four kids & i'm the eldest - so the laptops gonna be mine when she gets bored of it


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 3, 2009)

Hye any space for my Rock laptop in here


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2009)

Kovoet said:


> Hye any space for my Rock laptop in here



you bought one?


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes buddy and the worse thing it is for work.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 3, 2009)

I had to google it. Are these really popular overseas or what?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I had to google it. Are these really popular overseas or what?



Umm somewhat yes - but their mainly known for gaming laptops other then stuff just for movies n internet only.

.:EDIT:.

their popular in the fact that most hardware enthusiasts know about them but I have only seen 2 of my friends have one. but business must be good because they are still here, so someone somewhere is buying their laptops.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 3, 2009)

Gotcha, so kind of like Alienware is for us?


----------



## crazy pyro (Sep 3, 2009)

That's about right, bit more publicity in magazines and papers though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2009)

yeah you could say that, but theres so many OEMs that do laptops like this here in the UK/Europe. the markets not saturated (yet) but your still pretty spoilt for choice.

Novatech, Kobalt, Dell, MSI & theres a few others i cant remember....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 4, 2009)

Kovoet said:


> Hye any space for my Rock laptop in here



wow congrats on your purchase 

one thing i don't like about black laptops is it gathers dust so much ¬¬


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 4, 2009)

wow a rock laptop, i have a friend here int he states whom has one of the 790 xtreme versions about a month or two old, was my primary reason to grab a notebook for school and gaming.  My g71 is kickin it hard, i'll start posting benchies later, for now it's time for a bit of cod waw


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 4, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> she's also married with four kids & i'm the eldest - so the laptops gonna be mine when she gets bored of it



Awww.... eff off you!  

*Exodus* -- you're welcome. Pm me which benchies you'd want to compare and I'll get them... I had done some benchies when I bought it July 08 but lost track of the tpu image url...
One thing I remember was being a little disappointed with the Crysis one when I did it at native res 1920x1200 but lol Crysis is cry - sis... 

*Kovoet* -- wow a Rock! Is it a Clevo model too? Mine's the Clevo D901C, in the US it's the Sager 9262 but being bought from Germany mine's called Guru... duh...

A couple of months ago the Sager 9280 was launched (making mine kinda obsolete )  --- it's with i7, DDR3 and 260M GTX. Didn't have SLI support though the last time I checked.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 4, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah you could say that, but theres so many OEMs that do laptops like this here in the UK/Europe. the markets not saturated (yet) but your still pretty spoilt for choice.
> 
> Novatech, Kobalt, Dell, MSI & theres a few others i cant remember....



yeah a lot of companys are allowing you customise the laptops,theirs HP doing it too and there is also alienware in UK


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 7, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> yeah a lot of companys are allowing you customise the laptops,theirs HP doing it too and there is also alienware in UK



HP is no where near Novatech, Rock or Kobalts level on terms of how much you can customise your laptops. you can only customise it so far. but with the other OEM manufacturers theres so much possibility


----------



## Triprift (Sep 7, 2009)

Screen died on me Tuesday last week all fixed now but was offline till Saturday that was scary i tell ya.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 7, 2009)

sign me up

Notebook: HP dv9910us
Brand: HP
Specs: AMD Turion 2.0 Ghz X2 , 250Gb HDD, nVidia 7150 graphics, 3Gb RAM
17" screen 1440x900, Vista Home Premium 32Bit (soon to be windows 7 professional)
Accessories: Logitech X-140 speakers and Some cheap Technika speakers


----------



## craigo (Oct 18, 2009)

wow..so..
long time no see..
I sold my HP (mentioned in earlier post) and was without my own notebook for a while (excrutiating) i sourced a U.S only model toshiba for the right price and figured id better update you guys, so here goes:

Toshiba satellite X205 SLI3
cpu: inte core2 T7500 (merom)
ram: ddr2 ( i imediatley upgraded to 4gig)
hdd: 2x WD 250gig (upgraded from 2x160)
graphics: nvidia M8600GT x2 (sli)
screen: 17" 1680x1050(lg/philips...i care about such things)
disc: HD DVD
os: vista 64 ultimate (from a 32 install)

im happy with it though i might turn the cards down a bit because they are nvidia TROGDOR edition..and keep BURNINATING things

this rig serves my need well and is much lighterf nto carry and easier to transport than my silverstone TJ-09 desktop

i would love to hear suggestestions about taming nthe heat from the sli setup in this rig. I am currently running the latest mobile drivers off the nv site with sli and phsx enabled.
everest reports 108 and 103 degrees on the cards as im typing this...I tried to underclock the cards using the evga  software utility but it did nothing (everest and cpuz both reported unmodified clocks) so if your green i would love love to hear from you on how to fix the heat issues...

thanks in advance,
Craig0


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 18, 2009)

Awesome laptop you have there craig, I am envious. Heaviest gaming my notebook can handle is GTAIII so not much experience here.

If you like pulling things to bits, I would suggest replacing thermal compound on the chips. And not that I know how, but undervolting may be an option. Don't have much other advice!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2009)

My laptop:
Model: Thinkpad X31
CPU: Pentium M 1.4ghz
RAM: 2x512mb DDR
HDD: 60GB, 5400RPM
Graphics: Radeon Mobility 7000 
Screen: 12.1" 1024x768
OS: XP Pro x32, SP3
Battery: Stock X31 battery, I get a little over 3hrs
Weight:  3.4lbs

Not the fastest computer ever, but fast enough for most of what I do and it's light and had great battery life


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 18, 2009)

craigo said:


> im happy with it though i might turn the cards down a bit because they are nvidia TROGDOR edition..and keep BURNINATING things



sigged XD


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 18, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> sign me up
> 
> Notebook: HP dv9910us
> Brand: HP
> ...





craigo said:


> wow..so..
> long time no see..
> I sold my HP (mentioned in earlier post) and was without my own notebook for a while (excrutiating) i sourced a U.S only model toshiba for the right price and figured id better update you guys, so here goes:
> 
> ...





[Ion] said:


> My laptop:
> Model: Thinkpad X31
> CPU: Pentium M 1.4ghz
> RAM: 2x512mb DDR
> ...



Nice  all added to the list


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 18, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> Nice  all added to the list



Fuck yeah!


----------



## audiotranceable (Oct 18, 2009)

Laptop: Acer 9420
Brand: Acer

Specs:
Intel T5500
2x1GB DDR2-667
Nvidia Go 7300 [191.57 drivers]
17" 1440x900 @ 60hz








Here it is with MAC OS X Leopard [Youtube Link]


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 18, 2009)

Well i bought a lappy just recently for the eqivalent of 300$ its an:

Notebook: HP 550
Specs: Intel Celeron 2GHz 1MB, 2GB DDR2 533MHz ram, 160GB Sata-HDD, Intel X1300 graphics, 15.4" screen 1280x800, Windows Vista Basic normally but i run Windows 7 Enterprise Edition 90 days trial on it, Battery ?hrs, Weight ?kg
Accessories: Crappy optical Microsoft mouse

Downsides of this lappy: 
It has no integrated Bluetooth at least my version then the Chipset Intel GL960 is not capable of running Core Duo CPUs only Celerons (offically) as it is an downgraded version of the GL965 Chipset which also reduces the max ram speed to 533MHz


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 18, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Well i bought a lappy just recently for the eqivalent of 300$ its an:
> 
> Notebook: HP 550
> Specs: Intel Celeron 2GHz 1MB, 2GB DDR2 533MHz ram, 160GB Sata-HDD, Intel X1300 graphics, 15.4" screen 1280x800, Windows Vista Basic normally but i run Windows 7 Enterprise Edition 90 days trial on it, Battery ?hrs, Weight ?kg
> ...



well it does the job you need like web browsing?


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 18, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> well it does the job you need like web browsing?



It not that i need it for Folding@Home lol.. just nice to have a second PC when my main rig does F@H also it very nice to have a portable PC


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 18, 2009)

Notebook: Inspiron 6400
Brand: Dell
Specs: Intel Core Duo T2500 2.00GHz, Intel i945GM Integrated Graphics, 1GB (2x512MB) DDR2 RAM, 80GB SATA HDD, DVD-RW, Bluetooth, Intel PRO Wireless, 15.4" screen 1280x800, Windows XP Media Center Edition w/ SP 3, Battery: 2hrs, weight: ~1.5kg

Accessories: generic optical mouse (which isn't working anymore)

Other comments: It's almost 4 years old if I counted correctly, still quite sturdy, no problems whatsoever (except for the crap graphics). The initial battery however was part of a general recall by Dell, so it was replaced.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 18, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> Notebook: Inspiron 6400
> Brand: Dell
> Specs: Intel Core Duo T2500 2.00GHz, Intel i945GM Integrated Graphics, 1GB (2x512MB) DDR2 RAM, 80GB SATA HDD, DVD-RW, Bluetooth, Intel PRO Wireless, 15.4" screen 1280x800, Windows XP Media Center Edition w/ SP 3, Battery: 2hrs, weight: ~1.5kg
> 
> ...



nice cpu though for a laptop


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 18, 2009)

craigo said:


> wow..so..
> long time no see..
> I sold my HP (mentioned in earlier post) and was without my own notebook for a while (excrutiating) i sourced a U.S only model toshiba for the right price and figured id better update you guys, so here goes:
> 
> ...




You should try TPU's own utility - GPU tool
http://techpowerup.com/downloads/1383/GPUTool_Community_Technology_Preview_1.html

It has done a great job so far with everything I've thrown at it. The only thing it lacks is setting OC/UC values at start-up


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have Gateway P-7811 FX
-Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 2.26GHz, 
-4GB DDR3
-9800M GTS 512MB
-200GB
-17” WUXGA (1920x1200)
-9 Cell battery


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 18, 2009)

hv43082 said:


> I have Gateway P-7811 FX
> -Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 2.26GHz,
> -4GB DDR3
> -9800M GTS 512MB
> ...



Awesome HV!! I have that same laptop

They fricking rock man!


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 18, 2009)

stinger608 said:


> Awesome HV!! I have that same laptop
> 
> They fricking rock man!



Best bang for the buck "gaming laptop."  My only complaint is the alternate on-off feature of the GPU fan.  No way to set a fix fan speed.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 18, 2009)

hv43082 said:


> I have Gateway P-7811 FX
> -Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 2.26GHz,
> -4GB DDR3
> -9800M GTS 512MB
> ...



damn nice laptop spec man D:


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 22, 2009)

got a sammy Q45 with 4gb of ram and X3100, quite ok for light cod4


----------



## bissa (Oct 23, 2009)

I have the Compaq Presario V5015CA, it is good for light gaming, watching movies (can do blueray rips just fine), the speakers are surprisingly good quality for a laptop, and for word processing. since I got it though I have gotten 2 GB of ram, a new HDD, and a new DVD drive. when I first got it, the battery life was great but being 5 years old the battery life has significantly degraded (AKA I can walk from one room to another with it unplugged and plug it in and the battery might not have died). the screen real estate is pretty good but glare can be irritating. it is a bloody brick when it dome to durability, I have knocked it off my desk IDK how many times and it has landed on just about everything that it could land on, and currently the only damage is wear on the keys from use and some scratches on the back from when I accidentally put a pile of paper with staples in it in with my laptop in the bag it was in. dont expect much from the video card in this thing, but it can play WOW af about 25-30 FPS after I upgraded the ram, and it played COD4 well enough to do well.


----------



## Greenmousa (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi 

My laptop:

HP 550

Core 2 Duo T5270 @ 1.4ghz
INTEL X3100 GMA 965 Express Chipset A!)
4 GB DDR2 Ram @ 600mhz
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 trial 
15'6 Glossy Screen

I do Photoshop and Corel on her and it works for that purpose extremely well, and besides i can play GTA: San Andreas Flawlessly  So, i think that for under 400 dollars it's a good option


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 30, 2009)

Greenmousa said:


> Hi
> 
> My laptop:
> 
> ...



pretty nice =)

Anyone know if my laptop can run PES2010 lmao 
AMD Turian X2 2.0GHZ dual core
3GB ram
250GB HD
ATI Radeon HD3200 intergrated


----------



## Greenmousa (Oct 30, 2009)

of course it can, i run it on my hp 550


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 30, 2009)

at what settings though?
I was playing it at 1280x800 at low settings and i get 40-50fps although it looked like it was running 20-30fps? :S


----------



## Greenmousa (Oct 30, 2009)

play it windowed, you are using win 7?? enable Vsync may look slower but the screen won't tear


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 30, 2009)

well im playing it on 1280x800 full screen with low settings and i have unticked all the boxes and i got 50fps constantly =p


----------



## mtosev (Nov 2, 2009)

Let's post the 3Dmark05 results you get with your notebook.

GFX at 585/1170/527






http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kf54g/


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 2, 2009)

My laptop:

Macbook Pro 15.4 OLED screen

Intel Core 2 Duo 2.53

4 GB DDR3 1067mhz

9400m/9600m GT

I think my hard drive is 320GB not sure what kind, Im planning on either upgraiding or just getting an external hard drive what do you guys think I should do? School gave me this laptop for Animation such as Maya, 3DS max Photoshop video editing etc

I also liek to play games like WoW,CoH,WC3:FT. I also have windows xp on here for bootcamp and will put windows 7 on here once things start looking up haha

WindowsXP games: CS:S, Borderlands,UT3.... I'm going to redo the partition cause I only gave the xp like 50 gb and Imma give it 80 for window 7 hope that wont kill it


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 17, 2009)

hey guys which cooler would you recommend out of these 2:
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Coolermaster-Notepal-Ax-Notebook-Cooler-for-upto-17
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Cool...Cooler-Dual-Fan-2-x-USB-upto-154-Wide-Laptops


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 17, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> hey guys which cooler would you recommend out of these 2:
> http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Coolermaster-Notepal-Ax-Notebook-Cooler-for-upto-17
> http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Cool...Cooler-Dual-Fan-2-x-USB-upto-154-Wide-Laptops



Personally I use this one and find it quite efficient.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 17, 2009)

they don't sell that in the UK i can't find it on any websites


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 18, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> they don't sell that in the UK i can't find it on any websites



they do - I have the black one

>Here<


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 18, 2009)

abit expensive for a fan lol, don't think i want spend that much on a notebook cooler


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 18, 2009)

if not then just get the 'Older' NC-1000. their still made extremely well & can be had for around £20-30 if your lucky


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 18, 2009)

I've had a Toshiba X205-SLi4 for just about 2 years. Specs:

Intel Core 2 Duo T8100 2.1GHz (3MB/800FSB Penryn, 45nm)
2x2GB Corsair DDR2-800 @ 667 5-5-5-15
Intel PM965/ICH8-M
Intel 4965AGN WiFi + BT
17" 1680*1050 LCD with really washed out color, and runs at 59Hz making it incompatible with some games.
(2) NVIDIA GeForce 8600m GT 256MB GDDR3 GPUs in SLi (80nm, 128bit RAM, 32sp + 8 ROPS each)
WD Caviar Blue 500GB 5400RPM + Caviar Black 320GB 7200RPM
harman/kardon 3-way speakers with a possibly broken subwoofer
A crappy 9-cell battery that only lasted about an hour when brand new.
Gigantic 180w (19v*9.5A) power BRICK
An HD-DVD drive that became obsolete 2 weeks after I purchased the laptop brand new

My pair of GPUs overheats all the time and the GPUs died 3 times, the motherboard twice, and the DVD drive once. The GPU cooling system is retarded and the laptop is really thick because they put each GPU on a card, and stacked them, so in one portion of my laptop there are 3 printed circuit boards stacked, leaving a crapload of empty space in the bottom of the unit. Right now it is under my bathroom sink crunching and folding 24/7 for TPU, where I don't have to listen to its noisy fans, and my iPod touch 2G 16GB takes care of my current mobile needs.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 18, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> abit expensive for a fan lol, don't think i want spend that much on a notebook cooler



I bought mine for ~ 23 sterling from ebay *uk*, new in box...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 19, 2009)

i found them for £50 in ebay now =/ think i might get the CM notepal B2 but which colour would be best? im talking about like dust and stuff:
black:
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Cool...Cooler-Dual-Fan-2-x-USB-upto-154-Wide-Laptops
silver:
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Cool...Cooler-Dual-Fan-2-x-USB-upto-154-Wide-Laptops


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 19, 2009)

I have the notepal too - Never liked them.....


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 21, 2009)

i used a n el cheapo 2$ cooling fan..
works like charm..
it's quite loud though..
and have blue LED's...
so catch attention..


----------



## Kissmyne (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey, this is Kissmyne, I'm new to this forum.. I'm actually kinda wondering how I could join the Laptop Club(and where the new members section is).. I have a HP Pavilion dv6700 w/ AMD Turion X2 TL-60 O/C @2.22 Ghz, 4GB Mushkin PC2-6400 (DDR2-800), Nvidia 8400M GS O/C 570/490/1140 (Core/Mem/Shader), WD2500BEVS (250GB HDD), Running Windows Vista 32. Thanks for your replies in advance..


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 26, 2009)

Kissmyne said:


> Hey, this is Kissmyne, I'm new to this forum.. I'm actually kinda wondering how I could join the Laptop Club(and where the new members section is).. I have a HP Pavilion dv6700 w/ AMD Turion X2 TL-60 O/C @2.22 Ghz, 4GB Mushkin PC2-6400 (DDR2-800), Nvidia 8400M GS O/C 570/490/1140 (Core/Mem/Shader), WD2500BEVS (250GB HDD), Running Windows Vista 32. Thanks for your replies in advance..



Welcome to TechPowerUp! Kissmyne!! Happy turkey day as well!


----------



## AsphyxiA (Dec 5, 2009)

I'll join
Lenovo Y550
2.1Ghz Core 2 Duo
4GB DDR3
nVidia 130M GT 512MB
320GB HDD
15" monitor 1366x768
Gentoo Linux


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 5, 2009)

Kissmyne said:


> Hey, this is Kissmyne, I'm new to this forum.. I'm actually kinda wondering how I could join the Laptop Club(and where the new members section is).. I have a HP Pavilion dv6700 w/ AMD Turion X2 TL-60 O/C @2.22 Ghz, 4GB Mushkin PC2-6400 (DDR2-800), Nvidia 8400M GS O/C 570/490/1140 (Core/Mem/Shader), WD2500BEVS (250GB HDD), Running Windows Vista 32. Thanks for your replies in advance..





AsphyxiA said:


> I'll join
> Lenovo Y550
> 2.1Ghz Core 2 Duo
> 4GB DDR3
> ...




oh yeah my clubhouse is expanding so much  great standard laptops


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 30, 2009)

Now that I  replaced my dead HP DV2700 with this Asus X5DAB, I can finally join!

Specs:
Turion QL-65
15.6" LED backlight
250GB HDD
3GB ram
Win 7
Radeon 4570
1366x768

Awesome laptop for £370

Will bench later


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 30, 2009)

Fourstaff said:


> Now that I  replaced my dead HP DV2700 with this Asus X5DAB, I can finally join!
> 
> Specs:
> Turion QL-65
> ...



haha you took my advise  very nice laptop definitely bang for the buck.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi

Samsung Q45
12.1" WXGA TFT 
T7100 1.8GHz 
160GB HDD (Currently dead)
Win vista (may change it)
4GB Patriot Ram 667
1280 x 800

can play cod4 quite well despite it's X3100


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 1, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> Hi
> 
> Samsung Q45
> 12.1" WXGA TFT
> ...



wow 12.1"?? thats a pretty good netbook you got there.


----------



## Error 404 (Jan 1, 2010)

Count me in, I just got my shiny new laptop for christmas! 

Dell Inspiron 1545
CPU: 2.1 GHz T4300, 1MB L2 cache, 800 MHz FSB. Rated 5.3 by Windows 7
RAM: 4 GB DDR2-800, 6-6-6-18 in dual channel. Rated 5.3 
GPU: Intel's 4500MHD, rated 4.1 for graphics, 3.4 for gaming graphics.
HDD: 320 GB Samsung 5400 RPM, rated 5.7
Screen: 1366x768, 15.6", gloss coating.
Battery: 6-cell 44whr li-ion battery, in Power Saver mode its good for about 2-4 hours of web browsing.

Pics:










Overall I'm pretty happy with it, it cost AU$900 with Office 2007 Home & Student, I use it for web browsing, text editing, watching videos, and even some light gaming. The cooling on it is adequate, keeping the CPU below 60C at all times and usually idling at 30-40C. The fan is practically inaudible when idling, but does become fairly loud when it needs to cool down, which it does in short bursts.
The keyboard is nice to type on, the touchpad is pretty good to use and the buttons for it are very nice full-throw switches. It has enough ports for the job (3 USB, Ethernet, VGA, mic/headphone), and an expansion card slot, an SD card reader. The webcam is 1.3 megapixel (I think) and has an inbuilt LED for low-light operation, as well as a stereo microphone array.
The laptop is fairly light, thinner than my old one, and the screen is quite nice to look at (unless there's glare. glare is evil).
Performance is great once its started up, taking about a minute to a minute and a half to go from powering on to being able to launch apps. I might run some benchmarks later...

Question: Is there any way to overclock/get more performance from the Intel IGP? I'd like to be able to run TF2 with less lag, or a higher resolution (it currently runs DX8, all low settings, 800x600 at ~20-40 FPS).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 2, 2010)

i must say,i love the design of new dell laptops i would definitely purchase dell laptops over their desktops.
i would say you could of probably got better laptop for the price you paid but yeah i still would get that dell laptop since it looks amazing.

I don't think you can overclock intergrated graphics,and to be honest with you error intel intergrated gpu for laptop is terrible =(
I don't think you should try use it for light gaming,maybe to play super old games like diablo 2 or something in that line.


----------



## Error 404 (Jan 7, 2010)

Well I've managed to get TF2 running at playable frame rates, HL2, gmod and Portal all run fine, and EVE Online runs good on medium settings. I also bought the ID Games Pack on Steam, so now I've got stuff like DOOM and Return to Castle Wolfenstien to play (which it managed to run at max settings).
I've still got my main rig for serious gaming though. I reckon I could've gotten a better laptop for the price, but my parents kind of sprang it on me. I'm happy with it though, it was able to run EVE Online for 2 hours on battery (which I found out by accident).

And no luck overclocking anything on it, but it'd probably overheat anyway. The cooling system works fine, but only for what its got.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 8, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> Well I've managed to get TF2 running at playable frame rates, HL2, gmod and Portal all run fine, and EVE Online runs good on medium settings. I also bought the ID Games Pack on Steam, so now I've got stuff like DOOM and Return to Castle Wolfenstien to play (which it managed to run at max settings).
> I've still got my main rig for serious gaming though. I reckon I could've gotten a better laptop for the price, but my parents kind of sprang it on me. I'm happy with it though, it was able to run EVE Online for 2 hours on battery (which I found out by accident).
> 
> And no luck overclocking anything on it, but it'd probably overheat anyway. The cooling system works fine, but only for what its got.



well long as you are getting playable frame-rate its all good,its a very nice design laptop


----------



## Cuzza (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey guys in the laptop club, haven't been here much lately but thought I'd lean on you for some help 

My Samsung NP-Q45 notebook was running on battery today, the battery had recently been fully charged. Then it died suddenly. It will not switch back on on battery power. It runs fine when plugged in to the wall, both with and without the battery connected, but unplug it and it loses all power. The indicator light on the front glows red to indicate it is plugged in and charging. The icon in windows indicates the battery 74% available and charging. However, this number does not increase, so it seems the battery is not actually charging. The battery has a charge indicator on it, normally you press the button and up to 5 lights come on to show the % charge. Now, I push the button and 3 of the 5 lights flash 3 times and go out. This occurs whether the battery is connected or not. My best guess is the battery is stuffed. Any other possibilities or ideas to try? Thanks.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 16, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> wow 12.1"?? thats a pretty good netbook you got there.



not really a netbook, can run cod4 at a playble framerate! find me a netbook that can do that! 

@cuzza:

buy a new one, the power* cable on mine is a bitch, can't get it to work anymore


----------



## Cuzza (Feb 16, 2010)

Ribbon cable? Not sure what you mean by that?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 16, 2010)

i was going say same thing,your battery must of died by overcharged or something so i guess you might need buy new battery.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Feb 16, 2010)

Cuzza try cleaning the contacts with a pencil eraser. They might have oxidized over time.


----------



## Cuzza (Feb 17, 2010)

I tried cleaning the contacts, didn't help.  so i guess it's new battery time


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

mmmmh i have new toy

specs, 

C2D P8600 2.4
9800GTX 1gb
2x2 gb 1066mhz DDR3
full HD 17"
8cell batt






















i might put on some new thermal paste, and yes, will clean it today + i have a 100gb 7200 rpm hd on its way


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 22, 2010)

holy crap D: nice system specs for a laptop man! is that an actual 9800GTX or is it a 9800MGTX??


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 22, 2010)

Is there enough laptop members on TPU that might need LCDs and motherboards?

Nice lappy Don.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 23, 2010)

it is a 9800GTX, it was pretty hardcore imo, played MW2 full hd without lagging, but now its sold so i could get i7 again, got 959$ for it


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just picked up this beauty:

Clevo M86eTU
T9600 2.8Ghz Dual Core
4GB DDR3 1066 ram
GTX 260m(full 1GB Vram )
15" 1680x1050 WSXGA


Plays MW2 excellently w/2xAA well over 30fps. I'll snap some pics and show you this is soo much better looking than a mac.


----------



## hv43082 (Feb 27, 2010)

Update: new laptop.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 27, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> Update: new laptop.



wow that looks pretty nice whats the make?? and specs?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 27, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Just picked up this beauty:
> 
> Clevo M86eTU
> T9600 2.8Ghz Dual Core
> ...



That is a great setup for a laptop man! How much did that set you back?



hv43082 said:


> Update: new laptop.





kurosagi01 said:


> wow that looks pretty nice whats the make?? and specs?



OH gawd a VooDoo! Too bad HP owns them now


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 27, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> wow that looks pretty nice whats the make?? and specs?



Looks like a novatech. not sure of the spec though.


----------



## hv43082 (Feb 27, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> wow that looks pretty nice whats the make?? and specs?



Voodoo Envy 133.  Spec.  Carbon Fiber body at 0.7 in thick.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 27, 2010)

very nice laptop but with basic specs for basic needs,how much was it?? I like voodoo design of their chasis


----------



## chris89 (Mar 5, 2010)

Well won't have it until Monday (after company screwed up)

But getting An Samsung R519 which is for doing course work etc on from OU course and maybe some game playing on the train.

Heres the specs:

Processor - Intel Pentium T3400 / 2.16 GHz (Dual-Core)
RAM - 3 GB DDR2 SDRAM - 800 MHz (1 x 1 GB + 1 x 2 GB)
Hard Drive - 320 GB - Serial ATA-150 - 5400 rpm
Screen - 15.6' TFT 1366 x 768 (WXGA)
Graphics - Intel GMA X4500

Has got Vista Home Premium installed, But most likely will upgrade it up to Windows 7.

I shall post pics off it on Monday 

Chris


----------



## strick94u (Mar 14, 2010)

New I went and got a republic of gamers j60jx 16'9 screen i5 430 that hits 2.577mhz lit keyboard eax sound 4 gigs ddr3 ram and 2 open slots sigle 500 gig hard drive hdmi 1080p but no blueray.Asus of coarse runs a 360 gts 1 gig gddr5. it throtles down great for stuff like this running nice and cool but when 3d kicks in the i5 and the video card step up all in win 7 64 bit smoothness.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 14, 2010)

strick94u said:


> New I went and got a republic of gamers j60jx 16'9 screen i5 430 that hits 2.577mhz lit keyboard eax sound 4 gigs ddr3 ram and 2 open slots sigle 500 gig hard drive hdmi 1080p but no blueray.Asus of coarse runs a 360 gts 1 gig gddr5. it throtles down great for stuff like this running nice and cool but when 3d kicks in the i5 and the video card step up all in win 7 64 bit smoothness.



wow that is a pretty nice specs,got any screenshot of some gameplay footage and some screenshot of the laptop itself??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 14, 2010)

chris89 said:


> getting An Samsung R519 which is for doing course work etc on from OU course and maybe some game playing on the train.
> 
> Heres the specs:
> 
> ...



Limited gaming I might add...that X4500 wont do you any favours, even if it is the most recent chipset.

upgrade that ram to 4gb & swap out that Harddrive for something 7200rpm or a SSD if you can afford it. then it wouldnt be so bad - but as it stands...that processor on it is very old tech.

lastly Intel specs say that processor only supports 667mhz DDR2 ram so I dunno where you got the 800Mhz from so when you get the laptop - open up the panel at the bottom & have a look & see if it is 800Mhz cuz they could be rippin you off/trying to con you

.:EDIT:.

it is the T4200 processor that only supports 800Mhz DDR2


----------



## strick94u (Mar 15, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> wow that is a pretty nice specs,got any screenshot of some gameplay footage and some screenshot of the laptop itself??



soon I just got the junk off of it have not even put office on it yet'


----------



## Cuzza (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey there you hardcore laptop layabouts. 

After 2 months without a battery in my notebook I finally got sick of keeping it plugged in (kinda defies the purpose huh), so thanks to ebay, some dodgy battery dealer in Singapore and NZ$76 I'm back in full portable mode and it feels great.

Also, considering an upgrade to an Intel X25-V SSD. Just built a desktop for a mate and put one in that and Jebus did that thing scoot along! My current SSD was a great upgrade but that Intel one blows it away, and it's the slowest SSD Intel makes! OMG I can't imagine how good their good ones must be. Only issue is the X25-V is just 40gb,  currently I'm using  38 of my 64 so that will be a very tight sqeeze... any thoughts?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 17, 2010)

well if your going store lots of music or files or games to the 40GB then i wouldn't reconmend it,but if your just storing normal files and using it as an OS only then why not.


----------



## Cuzza (Apr 21, 2010)

True, well maybe i need a new desktop anyway... good excuse to get one, and can use lappy just for work stuff tht doesn't need much space. Although rather than spend all that money maybe i could just buy a bigger SSD. decisions.....


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 8, 2010)

Possibility of Joining in?

Have two laptops.

15.4 inch
Acer Aspire 5672
C2D T7200
ATI X1600
4GB
500GB 
Win 7 x64
Battery: ~3.5 hours

11.6 inch 
Alienware m11x
C2D SU7300
NV GT335 / Intel 4
2GB
320GB
Win 7 x64
Battery: ~7.5 hours


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2010)

Lazzer408 said:


> Is there enough laptop members on TPU that might need LCDs and motherboards?



yes - the 14.1" screen on my laptop died over 3years ago. never got it replaced because the whole process would cost more then £100 if i was to fit a brand new screen - even on ebay prices for new screens aint cheap. I was quoted £80+ for a brandnew 14.1 'X-black' screen, that plus the £20 labour to have the thing installed...I could do it myself but im scared shitless if i break or accidently cut through something i shouldnt of & I no longer have the gentle hands of a surgeon.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 8, 2010)

Room for one more? 

Here's my laptop:

*Notebook:* *TOSHIBA* Satellite A300-1M1
*Brand:* *TOSHIBA*
*Specs:* Intel C2D P8400 2.2GHz, 4GB RAM 800MHz, 250GB Fujitsu (The original was WD, but died), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470
15.4" screen 1280x800, Windows Vista Home Premium 32bit (SP1)
battery 2.5hrs; weight 2.72kg
*Accessories:* Genuis SlimStar 310 Multimedia Keyboard; Logitech V220 Wireless Mouse; Cheap mousepad.

My other laptop:

*Notebook:* HP Pavilion dv6625ep Entertainment Notebook PC
*Brand:* hp
*Specs:* AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-58 1.9GHz (Soon to be: TL-66 2.3GHz), 2GB RAM 667MHz (Soon to be 4GB 800MHz), 160GB Hitachi (Soon to be 250GB), nVidia GeForce 8400M GS
15.4" screen 1280x800, Windows Vista Home Premium 32bit (SP2)
battery 2.3hrs, weight 2.8kg
*Accessories:* A4Tech X7 XL-750BF, Microsoft USB keyboard, Cheap mousepad

I currently use the Toshiba for everything. The HP is on Standby because it needs to be upgraded.

Games I play on the Toshiba:
TrackMania United Forever (Medium Settings)
BF 1942, Vietnam, 2 (Maxed, Maxed, Medium)
Empire Earth + expansion (Maxed)
Test Drive Unlimited (Low)
Fallout 3 (Medium)
Euro Truck Simulator (Medium)
Rally Trophy (Medium-High)
Serious Sam 1st/2nd Encounter (Both maxed)

The HP also played this games, but one notch down, except for Fallout & TDU that was too much for the overheating 8400.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 13, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> Room for one more?
> 
> Here's my laptop:
> 
> ...



Sure have got room for more members  damn thats pretty good for a laptop.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 14, 2010)

i will be ordering this Lenovo within the next 2 weeks or so.
G560

the price is decent for a lappie here with those specs and being a lenovo i count on the quality.
its not gonne be used for gaming, mainly for studying as i start in school again in August.

and in August imma order a set of this linky and a used gtx-260/5850 or similar


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you kurosagi.

OMG! That PCIe adapter is AWESOME!
Thank you so much of the link Don! 

I have to get one of these myself! 

And very good choice on the lenovo! For a non-gaming laptop, it's a high end setup right there. 
Those laptops can rarely preform in gaming, but on the other hand it's like getting a russian WW2 tank! 
Unless you shoot a bazooka at it, it'll always work... (and even if you do shoot a bazooka at it, it'll take 4 shots until it's dead)
That's why I love those damn laptops...I used to have a IBM ThinkPad myself.

EDIT: That little adapter is just what the HP needs (and the A300 ). I would pair it with a GTS 250, since I see there are bandwidth issues when converting PCIe to ExpressCard (as expected). Seems like mid-range cards work better with that than high-end. I wonder if SLI is supported in the chipset...hmm...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 16, 2010)

That Lenovo looks really good and the specs are pretty good,it be able to play some basic and fun games like left 4 dead,games which doesn't require a lot of graphics.
It could easily run COD on medium maybe aswell.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i will be ordering this Lenovo within the next 2 weeks or so.
> G560
> 
> the price is decent for a lappie here with those specs and being a lenovo i count on the quality.
> ...



Sweetness! Glad to see someone is getting a Lenovo  Great laptops!
I use my Lenovo for school and it's perfect.

I'm about to get a MacBook Air. Probably going to sell it though.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 17, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> Thank you kurosagi.
> 
> OMG! That PCIe adapter is AWESOME!
> Thank you so much of the link Don!
> ...



haha i know what you mean, ive had older t43's and t61's, and i mean, you can sit an poor a cup of coffee in it, flip it, let it dry for some hours, and its up and running again, 
and since its mainly for studying, and stuff like that then its perfect with that wannabee QC in it, cant wait to see how that i5 performs in a lappie 

yeah the adapter thingie looks awesome, but as you say its limited in bandwith, so i wont go higher than a used gtx-260/5770, but it will still be better than the onboard 




kurosagi01 said:


> That Lenovo looks really good and the specs are pretty good,it be able to play some basic and fun games like left 4 dead,games which doesn't require a lot of graphics.
> It could easily run COD on medium maybe aswell.



as i said above, its mainly the stability and toughness of previous IBM/lenovos that made me choose it, i would have gotten the Thinkpad edge if they had put a decent gfx in it, but nononono, Intel gfx is goood, NOT!



A Cheese Danish said:


> Sweetness! Glad to see someone is getting a Lenovo  Great laptops!
> I use my Lenovo for school and it's perfect.
> 
> I'm about to get a MacBook Air. Probably going to sell it though.



 
those Airbooks are sweet, i would just be scared shitless if it was mine thinking about breaking the damn thing every time i lifted it haha


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 18, 2010)

gawd, i just fell in love 

http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=597129

look at this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G36MiwZNWVA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGExHM0yr_Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlNd3I-6TcM
VERY nice imo

what a freakin nice lappy, its perfect for me,


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> gawd, i just fell in love
> 
> http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=597129
> 
> ...



For an ACER laptop that looks quite good.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah i know its acer, but they gotten ALOT better from like 2 years ago imo

and besides, its got alot of aluminium, an i5, a 5650, 13.3", 4gbmem and 320gb hd, 

so in august i will have enough money to get a decent ssd for it

and idc if it doesnt have a dvd drive, i have some external homemade thingie


----------



## Tartaros (Jun 18, 2010)

A laptop clubhouse xD I would like to participate in it, I have been with laptops some years now.

Brand: Asus
Model: N61Vn
Screen: 16" led
CPU: Core 2 Quad Q9000
Ram: 4gb ddr3 1066mhz
GPU: Geforce GT240M 1gb
HDD: 500gb WD
OS: Win7 home premium x64, fedora 13 x64, want to try hackintosh

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=8Hn0sCCBl2mPbhiE

My actual one. I use it mainly for support system when I repair computers at my friends house, replacement of the big one if it is screwed, or playing when I go to uk to see my parents. Can play all of my games at max  (haven't tried crysis though xD)

Former laptop

Brand: HP
Model: Compaq NC8000
Screen: 15,4"
CPU: Pentium M 1,5ghz -> Pentium M 755 2Ghz
Ram: 512mb ddr 400mhz -> 2gb
OS: WinXP, ubuntu, fedora, mandriva... I tried almost everything xD
HDD: 40gb fujitsu ide -> 120gb fujitsu
GPU: ati mobility 9600pro 64 mb (could run hl2 at medium smoothly )

I played mostly world of warcraft, warcraft 3, dawn of war, counter strike source, heroes of might and magic from 2 to 5, diablo 2..

I sold it some months ago. Has lasted 6 years and still rocks 

Former of former laptop

Brand: Fujitsu
Model: don't remember xD
Screen: 15,4"
CPU: Pentium mmx 166mhz
Ram: 32 mb
HDD: 2gb
OS: Win98 SE
GPU: Trident trio v2 1,5mb (no 3d acceleration, but could run hl1 in software mode in a very tiny unscaled screen )

My very first computer, my uncle gave me as a present. With this one I began to like computers and make my first discovers about computing, some really interesting things like what happens if you disable graphic adapter in hardware admisitrator xD. I spent countless hours playing heroes of might and magic 2 and 3, starcraft, doom, monkey island saga, warcraft 2...

I still have have it and still works, though screen is broken and battery dried years ago. Maybe someday I'll put it in order and use it for very old games. For what I saw in a stickier below it, it was made on 1997, so that makes 13 years for this little grandpa xD


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 18, 2010)

Tartaros said:


> A laptop clubhouse xD I would like to participate in it, I have been with laptops some years now.
> 
> Brand: Asus
> Model: N61Vn
> ...



Damn thats a lot of laptop but your in dude 

Well anyways can someone help me look for a laptop at price range of £550 max including VAT,my brothers laptop just died of having white screen each time he tries to turn it on,won't go into bios either so might be calling its quits.
Well anyways the type of laptop he needs is a 15-15.6" laptop size with decent enough performance to play games like Left 4 dead 2 at good settings.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 18, 2010)

i have no idea what places are good in the uk 

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/156-...13GHz-4GB-DDR3-1066MHz-320GB-HDD-Windows-7-HP

i know its over the budget http://www.laptopsdirect.co.uk/Acer_Aspire_5740G_Laptop_LX.PMB02.001/version.asp


----------



## Tartaros (Jun 19, 2010)

> Damn thats a lot of laptop but your in dude



yeah xD also i have right now also a sony core 2 based laptop a friend found in the bin with no cpu, ram or whatsoever. Someday i'll try to fix and add it to my list


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 19, 2010)

I bet you're now thinking twice about that Lenovo, right Don? 
That's a kickarse Acer laptop. Can't seem to find that one here to see if the price is alright, but by direct conversion it seems a little expensive, at least for my wallet (872€). 
Have you checked if the GPU is an MXM type?
Acer has been using MXM for a while, but I don't know if they use it for smaller screen models, below 15.4''. It would be a neat future, if not only for future-proof reasons.
All-in-all very good laptop for an Acer.

Kurosagi, I don't know about prices in the UK, but here for that price (converted to euro, ofc) the best bang for buck is the Toshiba L500/L500D and the L550 laptops. They come with decent hardware for the price, some of them can be compared to my A300 (expect for the CPU that is always slower), and if you can get passed how they look, they seem very robust to me.

P.S.: I found the most expensive laptop in the World!! Here!. (It's in Portuguese, but it's the price that matters, not the rest I guess) I know it's a typo, but I really went  when I saw it in the list.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 19, 2010)

more about the acer http://www.acer.dk/acer/product.do?...8e.c2att101=-1&CRC=2759084358#wrAjaxHistory=0

but yes it IS expensive, but i have a 1000€ limit, and for under 1000€ that seems to be the best i can get, i could get better, but then they grow VERy much in size imo, over 15", and i dont want that

i have a few requirements for the new laptop, 
i5
4gb mem
hd, dont matter
gfx, just something decent that can play mw1-2, l4d+2
under 15.6"
under 3kg
black'ish color
MUST be bought in Denmark, no outside companys for me, that mainly due to RMA'ing time etc
so the acer is pretty much perfect for me, and i dont want a macbook i hate'em 
i havent checked what type it is, but isnt there only 1 type of 5650 ?


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 20, 2010)

I've only seen the MXM type for sale (of the HD 5000 series), but I know some manufacturers (HP, Toshiba and Sony for example) use their own versions of the GPU and solder it to the board, to reduce space and simplify the cooling.
I'm wondering, since it that is a small laptop, if that's the case.

I would be quite a feat, though, to be able to fit a MXM into such a small and cramped laptop.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 20, 2010)

well, ill see if i can reveal the true nature of the 5650 on this lappie when i get it for you guys


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 21, 2010)

So can i join as well. 

Laptop in the specs sheet.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 21, 2010)

scoutingwraith said:


> So can i join as well.
> 
> Laptop in the specs sheet.



sure can  and thanks for posting some nice sugguestion Don,i did look at this laptop:
http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/ASUS_K50ID-SX114X_704880.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i dont want a macbook i hate'em



you wouldnt be able to game on a macbook unless your using bootcamp for XP or something. then comes the issue with hardware... I have no idea what the current last GPU the new macbook has but i doubt its gonna be anywhere near as good as that 5650, even then... what games a compatible with MAC???


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 21, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you wouldnt be able to game on a macbook unless your using bootcamp for XP or something. then comes the issue with hardware... I have no idea what the current last GPU the new macbook has but i doubt its gonna be anywhere near as good as that 5650, even then... what games a compatible with MAC???



Well, there's Portal and the Half-Life series now.
But I agree. Gaming is not what Mac is made for.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 21, 2010)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Well, there's Portal and the Half-Life series now.
> But I agree. Gaming is not what Mac is made for.



TF2 has also been ported to Macbook - a friend of mine has BEEN playing it on his macbook but he can only manage low settings & personally - if you can ONLY run a game on low settings then the games not worth playing at all unless the game has a storyline thats so f**king kick ass Jack Black is a reincarnation of jesus. (my personal opinion) his macbook struggled to play TF2, i think his Macbook is about less then 1yr old


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 21, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> TF2 has also been ported to Macbook - a friend of mine has BEEN playing it on his macbook but he can only manage low settings & personally - if you can ONLY run a game on low settings then the games not worth playing at all unless the game has a storyline thats so f**king kick ass Jack Black is a reincarnation of jesus. (my personal opinion) his macbook struggled to play TF2, i think his Macbook is about less then 1yr old



+1 on low settings for a game. But I have noticed some Macs have the 4xxx ATi cards in them.
Although, with drivers, I'm not sure if that is even very relevant.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 21, 2010)

A Cheese Danish said:


> +1 on low settings for a game. But I have noticed some Macs have the 4xxx ATi cards in them.
> Although, with drivers, I'm not sure if that is even very relevant.




after looking on the apple website - Macbook Pro's should handle fine as they supposedly have an NVIDIA GeForce 320M built in (according to their website) but Prices range from £850 (Basic 13.3") to over £1000

- I currently have no idea of the current Macbook spec as Apples website doesnt seem to want to load up their Macbook page.


.:edit:.

Hmmmm even the standard macbook uses the Nvidia 320m


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey guys,yesterday i got a big package arrival yesterday and it turned out to be 2 laptops lol,my dad's laptop and my brother's laptop which his old one broke so i persuaded my dad buy him a new one aswell as his laptop,since my dad wanted a laptop lol.
Well anyways the laptops i have picked for my dad and my brother are Lenovo G550 and Asus K50ID.
Reasons for purchasing laptops is my dad wanted a basic laptop to watch things online and my brother's old laptop broke so he needed new one.
Specs are here:
Lenovo G550 £299.97
Asus K50ID £549.97
I apologise for poor image quality they was taken at night with my phone.:
Delivery:





The boxes:




Group picture of all 3 laptops*my current laptop*


----------



## TheCrow (Jul 16, 2010)

Both of them are nice specs!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 16, 2010)

TheCrow said:


> Both of them are nice specs!



Thanks man i appreciate the feedback


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 18, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Hey guys,yesterday i got a big package arrival yesterday and it turned out to be 2 laptops lol,my dad's laptop and my brother's laptop which his old one broke so i persuaded my dad buy him a new one aswell as his laptop,since my dad wanted a laptop lol.
> Well anyways the laptops i have picked for my dad and my brother are Lenovo G550 and Asus K50ID.
> Reasons for purchasing laptops is my dad wanted a basic laptop to watch things online and my brother's old laptop broke so he needed new one.
> Specs are here:
> ...



Early in the year you advised me to buy this lappy, Looks like I got a better deal


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 18, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Early in the year you advised me to buy this lappy, Looks like I got a better deal



lol i probably did but nowadays ebuyer isn't giving any good deals for good gaming needs haha.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 18, 2010)

this is my new baby

yes i know, Toshiba, gah.....but im surprised over it really, 

specs 

Toshibe Satellite 
i3 330 dualcore with ht 2.1ghz
5650 1gb 
500gig hd, might get a ssd later on
2x2 gb mem
15.6" wannabee led screen thingie (only HD)

it runs mw1+2, l4d1+2, Blur and MOH Beta perfectly

will see about getting some better shots of it later


----------



## shevanel (Jul 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> this is my new baby
> 
> yes i know, Toshiba, gah.....but im surprised over it really,
> 
> ...



Very nice laptop indeed! How much did that set you back?

What's the total weight?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 18, 2010)

around 750$, which is a good price here in Denmark, all hardware is 20% more expensive than most other countries

it weighs 2.8kg i think it is


----------



## shevanel (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow, not bad at all! I really like that laptop you have!

Just under a week ago I traded:

a Dell 23" LCD 1920x1080
AMD 720BE
2x2GB DDR2 1000mhz
asus matx mobo
his 5830
antec ea 650
2 samsung F3 500gb hdd's
and a dvdrw 

for

Gateway P-7811 FX

Intel P8400 dual core 3mb cache 2.2ghz
2x2GB DDR3 1066mhz memory
17-inch WUXGA TFT (1920 × 1200)
512MB 9800M GTS
hdmi / esata / 802.11n / memory card reader 3 usb modem/lan 
has a 2 pcie express slots (bluetooth, 3g)
200Gb 7200 RPM drive (storage drive now)
1.3MP cam

and a X-FI 5.1 surround usb sound interface which I am currently using with the optical out to my onkyo and sounds pretty good.

I sold the case and bought 2 60GB SSD's from dark2099.. gave one SSD away and put the other in the 7811FX as a boot and games drives (some games anyway)

In mw2 I  disabled ragdoll, shadows and spec map and I never drop below 70 fps @ 1920x1200.. TF2 plays max'd out with vsync on steady 60.. the SSD is ok.. i guess it's cool that I can load a map in 3 seconds.. if the laptop didnt have 2 bays i wouldn't have gotten the SSD.. I bought a nexstar esata enclosure for my 500gb SG 32mb cache hdd which I am currently storing about 350GB of movies and 50GB of music and <25gb of aps and the rest has steam backups and other crap leaving me with 3.6gb of free space lol... 

Overall I am quite happy with this laptop. I am loving it simply for the portability alone but also the amount of space I've regained in my room is great.. not to mention being able to still play games at decent setting with very acceptable frame rates and the ability to continue to output movies into my 40" 1080p LCD on tha wall... the only thing I do hate about this laptop is that the screen isn't "widescreen" 16:9 which im very used to and that the quickest cpu I can install in this laptop still costs over $330 and that would be the T9900 6mb cache/2.8ghz cpu


----------



## overclocker (Jul 18, 2010)

My laptop is in system spec <<  looks like the place for me


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 18, 2010)

Shev, how do you like that 17" 1920x1200 screen? Isn't all of the text and icons extremely tiny?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 18, 2010)

Man i do get urges to want trade my desktop for a mid-range gaming laptop,i haven't really got use for a desktop since i will soon be on the move a lot a desktop won't cut it for me,yeah i got a laptop but it wouldn't be able to play games i would like it to like Borderlands or something,it play all those free MMO games and CSS,killing floor and L4D but i want be able to play like borderlands.

Anyone in UK that has gaming laptop would like to swap my desktop for it shoot me a PM lols.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 18, 2010)

shevanel said:


> Wow, not bad at all! I really like that laptop you have!
> 
> Just under a week ago I traded:
> 
> ...



thats a mighty fine laptop you got instead of the rig you had before imo
a fair trade i must say


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Man i do get urges to want trade my desktop for a mid-range gaming laptop,i haven't really got use for a desktop since i will soon be on the move a lot a desktop won't cut it for me,yeah i got a laptop but it wouldn't be able to play games i would like it to like Borderlands or something,it play all those free MMO games and CSS,killing floor and L4D but i want be able to play like borderlands.
> 
> Anyone in UK that has gaming laptop would like to swap my desktop for it shoot me a PM lols.



you can get a decent enough gaming laptop here in the UK between £800-1000 if you look hard enough. but you;d be lucky to get something that can play borderlands for £800, that price would play L4D no problem though


----------



## shevanel (Jul 18, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Shev, how do you like that 17" 1920x1200 screen? Isn't all of the text and icons extremely tiny?



It's taken me some time to get used to it that's for sure. Whenever I am at the desk I either have to scoot the laptop up close or ctrl++ in google chrome to zoom the page...

That's mostly because I use an external KB+Mouse at the desk and they reside on a slide out tray which put me about 2.5 feet from the laptop if im sitting back in my chair...

So yea, now I just scoot the laptop close to me and it works out great..

I am considering getting another monitor though.. If I can catch a deal on a <24" x1080 monitor with HDMI I am going to grab it! I can then run the HDMI out into that and it would be much better plus I might even gain a few FPS since the res would be lower... 

I do admit though, in MW2 it's pretty hard to spot targets because of the DOV and the player sizes.. but in TF2 there are no issues and for some reason I have become re-addicted to the game because I don't know how but for some reason I have become a beast with the sniper rifle with consecutive 8-10 kill streaks.. LOL

I have never been much of a gamer.. I do like to play games, but I do not play them everyday nor do I play them for hours on end.. once in a while I like to fire one up and enjoy it.. so thats why I chose a laptop like this one.. I use my PC mostly for music, web, movies and buying desktop upgrades..the last one Im trying to not do anymore.. I'm hoping to finally save some money now since I don't own a desktop that I want to swap parts out on every 3 weeks... 

In the past year I've spent almost $4600 on Pc hardware and shipping charges and the only thing I own from my 70 heatware is my 3.2mp camera i paid $25 for and this laptop lol..it's time to be content with what I have and stop wasting so much money on framerates and benchmark scores

The other day I played TF2 at restaurant while me and my friend waited for our food... now that was cool lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 18, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you can get a decent enough gaming laptop here in the UK between £800-1000 if you look hard enough. but you;d be lucky to get something that can play borderlands for £800, that price would play L4D no problem though



My brother's laptop is £550 and it can play Borderland at his resolution 1366 something at low to medium settings and it runs about 30-40fps.
I did see this ACER laptop just now:
Acer Aspire 5732ZG Laptop - Laptops | Ebuyer.com
Which has similar specs to the one i reconmended ot Fourstaff,well its a hope anyway i very doubt i can get much for my desktop to afford a decent enough laptop lol.

Edit: i have edited the 1st post with everyone Lappy models etc and also shev i'm glad your happy with your purchase


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone any replacement motherboard websites for ACER notebooks?


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 23, 2010)

scoutingwraith said:


> Anyone any replacement motherboard websites for ACER notebooks?



Try Ebay


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 23, 2010)

Laurijan said:


> Try Ebay



Sorry i am going to avoid the place these days. I actually tried it and got scammed twice so thats a big no. And its from a sellers with rating of 99% positive feedback. Have a bad experience.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 2, 2010)

Just got me my second Free laptop, an Acer Aspire 5315, had one issue that would of cost about $100 to fix, but the owner said naaa ill just get a new one you can have that one, sweeeet 

Problem was it for some reason had a BIOS password that also effected it on start up so it would boot past the flash screen.

Installing 7 on it now.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 2, 2010)

Anyone has a good recommendation for an awesome gaming laptop?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2010)

just just need the battery out for a mintue to clear the password lool



mdsx1950 said:


> Anyone has a good recommendation for an awesome gaming laptop?




take a look at the MSI GX lappies, with i5/i7 and 5850/5870


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> take a look at the MSI GX lappies, with i5/i7 and 5850/5870



These ones?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2010)

thats the new models, but yes


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats the new models, but yes





Would you recommend Alienware? It looks so awesome lol.

BTW does anyone have a clue why this laptop is so expensive for its specs?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2010)

think its one of those they use in the military and such, they can withstand insane stuff

hmm alienware, wouldnt touch it with dells crappy support, but thats just me


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 2, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Anyone has a good recommendation for an awesome gaming laptop?



Try the Clevo D900F or the X8100. These are the most kick ass laptops I know.  They can pulverize any Alienware or "Gaming" series laptop. Mainly because the D900F uses desktop processors and chipsets.  Intended as mobile workstations, these end up being awesome game performers. The D900F can carry two GPUs (like the GTX 280M or the GTX 480M), three HDDs (supporting RAID 0,1,5), three SO-DIMMs (up to 12GB RAM) and a Core i7 965. The X8100 is more modest, because it can only carry one GPU, but can still pack a Fermi and three HDDs.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2010)

there is also smoothcreations laptops

they have some nice paintjobs on them

btw, i have 3x 512 mb and 2x1gb ddr2 mem for laptops in different speeds

im not sure they all work 100% but im fairly certain

if anyone want them shoot me a PM or say so here, first one gets them

4 free


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 2, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> Try the Clevo D900F or the X8100. These are the most kick ass laptops I know.  They can pulverize any Alienware or "Gaming" series laptop. Mainly because the D900F uses desktop processors and chipsets.  Intended as mobile workstations, these end up being awesome game performers. The D900F can carry two GPUs (like the GTX 280M or the GTX 480M), three HDDs (supporting RAID 0,1,5), three SO-DIMMs (up to 12GB RAM) and a Core i7 965. The X8100 is more modest, because it can only carry one GPU, but can still pack a Fermi and three HDDs.



Those laptops are awesome. Except they are heavy lol but so are the Alienwares...  though the D900F must be really expensive if it comes with desktop processors. I like the design of the X8100. But I already thought of getting the M17x.  I really wanted to get an Alienware for a very long time! lol 

EDIT: Gave up the idea on getting the M17x, gonna go for the M15x


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 2, 2010)

Heres list of laptops i would get for mobile gaming from range of $650-1000+
Gateway NV59C57U NoteBook Intel Core i5 450M(2.40G...
ASUS K52 Series K52DR-X1 NoteBook AMD Phenom II Tr...
TOSHIBA Satellite A665D-S6059 NoteBook AMD Phenom ...
lenovo IdeaPad Y560(0646-2EU) NoteBook Intel Core ...
ASUS N61JQ-A1 NoteBook Intel Core i7 720QM(1.60GHz...
ASUS G Series G73JH-A3 NoteBook Intel Core i7 720Q...


----------



## shevanel (Aug 2, 2010)

that 5470 ain't good for gaming other than pogo.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 2, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Heres list of laptops i would get for mobile gaming from range of $650-1000+
> Gateway NV59C57U NoteBook Intel Core i5 450M(2.40G...
> ASUS K52 Series K52DR-X1 NoteBook AMD Phenom II Tr...
> TOSHIBA Satellite A665D-S6059 NoteBook AMD Phenom ...
> ...



Thanks for the recommendations. I was having my eye on the ASUS G73JH-A3, though i didn't like the design. I already have placed an order on the M15x  So sign me up!


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 2, 2010)

scoutingwraith said:


> Anyone any replacement motherboard websites for ACER notebooks?



try find someone who repairs them for 50$ or something.


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 2, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Would you recommend Alienware? It looks so awesome lol.
> 
> BTW does anyone have a clue why this laptop is so expensive for its specs?



Insane price - must be some millitary-grade lappy


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 2, 2010)

Laurijan said:


> Insane price - must be some millitary-grade lappy



I thought it was so expensive because of the touchscreen. But the specs really suck and i bet it's going to look fugly. :shadedshu


----------



## shevanel (Aug 2, 2010)

Laurijan said:


> Insane price - must be some millitary-grade lappy



It's exactly that or a contractors laptop. you can drop it off a building or use it to detonate an i.e.d.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 2, 2010)

The Asus G series was a better deal in my opinion than the alienware M15x,depends what parts you put,i am assuming you putted an i5 or i7 cpu?? or left the cpu to an i3 and changed the GPU to the 5850.
Even then you still would of gotten a better deal with a 5870,i7,1TB HD and 8GB ram.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2010)

so anyone wanted those memory sticks for lappy?


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 3, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> The Asus G series was a better deal in my opinion than the alienware M15x,depends what parts you put,i am assuming you putted an i5 or i7 cpu?? or left the cpu to an i3 and changed the GPU to the 5850.
> Even then you still would of gotten a better deal with a 5870,i7,1TB HD and 8GB ram.



The Asus G has some really good specs. It's worth the money but I didn't like the look of it and the 17.3" screen is a little too big for me. The M15x i chose comes with a 15.6" WideFHD 1080p WLED screen and for the rest of the specs I selected an i7 940XM, HD 5850, 8GB Ram. 

Btw Kurosagi I want to join the clubhouse!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 3, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> The Asus G has some really good specs. It's worth the money but I didn't like the look of it and the 17.3" screen is a little too big for me. The M15x i chose comes with a 15.6" WideFHD 1080p WLED screen and for the rest of the specs I selected an i7 940XM, HD 5850, 8GB Ram.
> 
> Btw Kurosagi I want to join the clubhouse!



No problem once your lappy comes to your door i will add you to the list.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 3, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> No problem once your lappy comes to your door i will add you to the list.



Cool, i'll be getting it in about a week or so.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just just need the battery out for a mintue to clear the password lool



lol yea i know, but its not as easy as that, the battery is soldered to the wires, not clipped in. So i had to short circuit the system with a screw driver to reset the BIOS. Then after i did that it wouldn't see the HDD, even tho its a sata HDD it would only work when set to IDE (weird) and Windows Vista was corrupt so it needed a format anyway.

All in all it would of cost him over $100 to get it fixed anyway but he didnt want to pay that much so i got me a free working laptop with windows 7 Pro 64 on it


----------



## xu^ (Aug 3, 2010)

add me please 

Lenovo G550


----------



## gogx (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi all

Yesterday i got myself an used Hp ProBook 4710s for just 150euros.

Spec.
CPU: Intel Core2 Duo T5870 (2 GHz, 2 MB L2, 800 MHz FSB)
Ram: 4 GB DDR2, 800 MHz
H.Drive: 500 GB SMART SATA
GPU: ATI Radeon HD4330, 512 MB / 1024 MB HyperMem
Batery: 8-ceel Li-Ion, 63W/h
W: 3,08 kg
Screen: 17,3" HD+ (1600 x 900) LED 16:9 Anti Glare
Os:w7

Had the same laptop before, but sold it like 6 months ago coz i needed the money. Didnt try anny games with the first one...yesterday i decidet to try StarCraft II, and i got to sey that i get 70fps on low setings on 1280x7xx someting wich is not bad, and the graphic dont look that bad....


----------



## Melvis (Aug 3, 2010)

^ For 150 euros that's a bargin, nice one  Not as chep as my two laptops but still good hehe


----------



## gogx (Aug 3, 2010)

^ I know...  Bought the first one new and payed 600euros for it (came with an HP bag), then sold it when it was just 2 monts old for 460euros...And now this, The man that sold it to me had some financal problems and needed the money fast...I was like the 10. person that called him, but lucky for me he lives just 3km from me, so i did a litle drive and bot it. If i called like 30 min later, the lappy whood be shiped by then....


----------



## Inioch (Aug 3, 2010)

I've got a Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo Xi 1546 at home and a HP Compaq 8510w at work. I'm planning a mobile semigaming laptop in a few months (think in the lines of Alienware m11 and Acer TimelineX series).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 3, 2010)

xubidoo said:


> add me please
> 
> Lenovo G550


Nice i love the design of the Lenovo G550 notebook my dad got a Lenevo 


gogx said:


> Hi all
> 
> Yesterday i got myself an used Hp ProBook 4710s for just 150euros.
> 
> ...


Wow thats very impressive man and damn thats cheap D:


Inioch said:


> I've got a Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo Xi 1546 at home and a HP Compaq 8510w at work. I'm planning a mobile semigaming laptop in a few months (think in the lines of Alienware m11 and Acer TimelineX series).


I reconmend checking out Asus performance and gaming line notebooks they are very impressive too or Gateway.


----------



## Inioch (Aug 3, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> I reconmend checking out Asus performance and gaming line notebooks they are very impressive too or Gateway.



I've been checking them out. Minimum graphics has to be HD 5650/GT335M and switchable. Not too many options there. Also only few Asus models ever make it here.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 3, 2010)

Inioch said:


> I've been checking them out. Minimum graphics has to be HD 5650/GT335M and switchable. Not too many options there. Also only few Asus models ever make it here.



a Switchable GPU?? i very doubt you can get that,they are very rare =/


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 3, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> a Switchable GPU?? i very doubt you can get that,they are very rare =/



Actually switchable GPU's are quite common.  My N81 has a switchable GPU.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 3, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Actually switchable GPU's are quite common.  My N81 has a switchable GPU.



Well i know most laptops i have seen doesn't have a changable.


----------



## Inioch (Aug 3, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Actually switchable GPU's are quite common.  My N81 has a switchable GPU.



I've been looking at N81jv too. I'd like a 13" or 14" screen and long battery life too. I've only found a couple that fit the bill.



kurosagi01 said:


> Well i know most laptops i have seen doesn't have a changable.



Most don't that's why this isn't easy. Asus is getting on the Optimus train quite well, but they usually use some of the lower end cards that suck at gaming.


----------



## popswala (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll join. Hope mine's good enough. lol

Alienware M17x Quicksilver
Intel Core2Duo P8600 2.4GHz
4GB 1066 DDR3
Seagate 500GB/WD 500GB
GTX 260m 1GBx2 sli/ 9400m onboard
17" 1920x1200 (1200p)
slot load cd/dvd burner
a/g/n wireless, bluetooth
Cooler Master Inferno mouse
Win Vista X64


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 22, 2010)

popswala said:


> I'll join. Hope mine's good enough. lol
> 
> Alienware M17x Quicksilver
> Intel Core2Duo P8600 2.4GHz
> ...



Very nice! Alienware laptops are always webcome.


----------



## shevanel (Aug 22, 2010)

can't wait to get me some of that a wireless!

That is a sweet laptop though.. love the slot load and the gtx 260 sli


----------



## popswala (Aug 22, 2010)

Its a beast at 21lbs. Just don't game with it on your lap or you'll burn the heck out of your knees. lol. I'm waiting for the cooler master notepal u3 for this. I've been folding on it lately. It's a sweet lappy. Games look amazing on it. I do wish I waited a bit on getting it. they have i7's in them now. And upgrading cost as much as desktop parts. I wouldn't mind trading in for an upgrade though but I don't think that's possible.


----------



## shevanel (Aug 22, 2010)

how much did u pay


----------



## popswala (Aug 22, 2010)

lol.....just under 3k


----------



## shevanel (Aug 22, 2010)

jesus man.. that's insane.


----------



## popswala (Aug 22, 2010)

i needed something to game since i was away from my desktop which was waiting to be built when i got back. i game more then anything.


----------



## shevanel (Aug 22, 2010)

post a few framerate shots on some of the more modern games if you can next time youre playing.


----------



## popswala (Aug 22, 2010)

will do.. just need to get a framerate app. lol


----------



## shevanel (Aug 22, 2010)

fraps


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 22, 2010)

popswala said:


> I'll join. Hope mine's good enough. lol
> 
> Alienware M17x Quicksilver
> Intel Core2Duo P8600 2.4GHz
> ...



when did you get this laptop??


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 22, 2010)

3000$ for THAT ^^^^^^

id say youve been buttfucked


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 22, 2010)

I got my m15x a few days ago.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 22, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> I got my m15x a few days ago.



Nice lets see some alienware pictures lmao


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 22, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Nice lets see some alienware pictures lmao



Haha sure thing. I dont have my digi-cam now. I might get it tomorrow. If not i'll take the pics from my phone tomorrow  




Spoiler



http://img.techpowerup.org/100823/DSC01395.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/100823/DSC01396.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/100823/DSC01398.jpg



Sorry for the shit quality. Took them using my phone.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 24, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Haha sure thing. I dont have my digi-cam now. I might get it tomorrow. If not i'll take the pics from my phone tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its cool man i like it


----------



## popswala (Aug 24, 2010)

Heres my lappy
http://img.techpowerup.org/100824/IMG_0028368.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/100824/IMG_0054266.jpg

I upgraded from a XPS M1530. Gave it to my wife.
http://img.techpowerup.org/100824/IMG_0026.jpg


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 24, 2010)

I want a alienware lappy lols


----------



## popswala (Aug 24, 2010)

lol. their not cheap.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 25, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> I want a alienware lappy lols



It really cool. Can change the back-lighting colours and stuff.  Btw add me to the 1st page.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 25, 2010)

popswala said:


> lol. their not cheap.





mdsx1950 said:


> It really cool. Can change the back-lighting colours and stuff.  Btw add me to the 1st page.



Yeah i know there not cheap,i may have to take my friends old Alienware Area-51 which is a 17" heavy machine with an old pentium 4 and a GPU i can't remember lmao.

And will do


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 25, 2010)

Can one of you guys, please, look in this site (Portuguese auctions, sorta like eBay) scroll down to the pictures and see if this particular graphics card is MXM.

I'm sure it is not completely MXM format, I've been to this site and can't help but wonder if this can me somehow be compatible. This was taken from a laptop, so the owner claims, and it does have the holes for the GPU cooler, just has two other screw holes in odd places (not the MXM format).

So, can anyone give some opinions, please?

@mdsx1950 I wouldn't buy a Alienware for it's shifting colors, lol, but rather it's performance. The colors are sure to distract during a game and above all, after some use, I'm sure it won't look as pretty as when you bought it, unless it's always clean and it's used with and external keyboard/mouse (my case).


----------



## shevanel (Aug 25, 2010)

i dont think that is MXM since it is for an A300... but unsure.. only based on the fact that I know the A305's are def not MXM


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 25, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> @mdsx1950 I wouldn't buy a Alienware for it's shifting colors, lol, but rather it's performance. The colors are sure to distract during a game and above all, after some use, I'm sure it won't look as pretty as when you bought it, unless it's always clean and it's used with and external keyboard/mouse (my case).




Performance + Design. And i'll keep it clean lol.


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 25, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i dont think that is MXM since it is for an A300... but unsure.. only based on the fact that I know the A305's are def not MXM



The A305's chassis are the same as the A300s. The reason I wanted you to see was if there was any chance of making a GPU upgrade to my A300. The CPU and RAM already are kick-ass, the HDD can be easily changed (thinking of a 7200rpm 500GB one) but the GPU department is the only FAIL here...and I wanted to mend that, well at least try to.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 25, 2010)

I got a HP mini 311 /w 3GB of corsair ram


----------



## popswala (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't mind the light up keyboard. Makes it easier to get my game on at night. This thing is awesome with the 1920x1200. You get sucked into it and become one with the game. lol. I turn them off during the day. There's even an option to have them change colors on their own. I played with it a little. That can be distracting. With the 260m 1GB in sli. It handles everything.


----------



## wolf (Aug 25, 2010)

can I join? I've been cranking a decent laptop for about 6 weeks now and it's all I'll have for the next year.

HP Pavilion DV6-3030TX


----------



## Triprift (Aug 26, 2010)

damn them Alienware lappys are trippy looking.


----------



## wolf (Aug 26, 2010)

heres a piccy of me set up with said laptop too, such a weird turnaround from a gaming rig but... she'll have to do!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 26, 2010)

nice laptop wolf! sorry for late reply since i haven't been looking at my threads lately lol but yeah your in.


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 26, 2010)

1 month later, lol.
I'd like to post a question, has anyone here got any experience with HP Compaq nx6125 laptops?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 26, 2010)

I have never had any issue with my compaq laptop,i have only seen 1 person complain about them and thats the compaq precerio*can't spell it lol* models i think but overall i think they are great build the normal compaq models.


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 26, 2010)

It's just that I'm having a problem with one (not saying it's a bad laptop, lol). It's related to the GPU, that much I've discovered, but I'm unable to correct the error. 
It started with blue screens, a few driver re-installs corrected the problem, so far, but if I turn on the laptop and let it startup, boot, start windows and don't touch a thing, after 5 minutes or so, the laptop freezes and there's major graphics corruption, the screen gradually turns all white and then dark on the edges. If I start the laptop and after the windows loads, I start any program or even move the mouse this doesn't happen. 
The laptop's gpu is an integrated Mobility Radeon X300 on a Radeon Xpress 200M chipset.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 26, 2010)

That sounds like some old GPU X300?? i was going say try applying new thermal paste but intergrated GPU are pain in buttside to do it because you need take whole lappy apart,that is with my laptop,not sure with your one.


----------



## Tokio (Oct 2, 2010)

can netbook owners join ?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 2, 2010)

Tokio said:


> can netbook owners join ?



Yeah netbook owners are more than likely to be welcomed here


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 2, 2010)

Quick question: Is the 8600M GT on the Asus G1S an MXM card?

Reason: Found a guy that is selling his laptop cheap (~100€) because the GPU fried (well, obviously...G86 core) and I'm thinking, just swapping the GPU for another one would end me with a good laptop for it's price...opinions?

EDIT: I can also repair the current the current GPU, in case that it's soldered. Just needs to be baked again .

EDIT2: No, already found out. It's soldered.  Well, that makes thing more expensive...or less...need to do math.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 2, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> Quick question: Is the 8600M GT on the Asus G1S an MXM card?
> 
> Reason: Found a guy that is selling his laptop cheap (~100€) because the GPU fried (well, obviously...G86 core) and I'm thinking, just swapping the GPU for another one would end me with a good laptop for it's price...opinions?
> 
> ...



if it is soldered how the hell do you intend to bake it mate?


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 2, 2010)

here is my Compaq Mini 311:


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 2, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> if it is soldered how the hell do you intend to bake it mate?


"bake" as an expression, actually I just need a directional source of heat to point at the chip area to heat it, until the BGA melts and re-solders.
Oh, nice laptop, how does the ION preform? Have you made any tests?


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 2, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> "bake" as an expression, actually I just need a directional source of heat to point at the chip area to heat it, until the BGA melts and re-solders.
> Oh, nice laptop, how does the ION preform? Have you made any tests?



ion is great plays most light games, brilliant battery life, COD4 runs really well on it even at 720p


----------



## scoutingwraith (Oct 6, 2010)

Just ordered 4GB ram for my lappy....hope it comes by the end of the week.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2010)

I should be getting a new netbook within the next week or so - the Packard Bell Dot S2

i'm getting the version that comes with the 6cell battery. Im gonna upgrade it to 2Gb ram, then probably try out Win7 starter for a while before i decide to put Win7 ultimate or XP Pro on it.

but im still 50/50 on the idea of a netbook. On the other hand i have what woulda been a perfectly working laptop with a decent GPU to run games like guildwars, CoD2 & Oblivion with only a busted screen.

a new screen will cost me around £80 but the problem is i need someone to put the screen in for me as i dont know how - and most places charge £20 to just even have a look at the laptop, so chances are they will charge me £20 to put the screen in.

So it boils down to this. Either save money n just the screen repaired for £80-100 or get a brandnew netbook with additional upgrades for £280-290

my laptop itself is a pretty heavy one unfortunately as its longer then 3years old. and walking around with it on my back does tire me out after a few hours.
I dont think the battery lasts even 2hrs on 1 full charge. BUT in light of the negative points - I do get something i can game on, and that wont lag when it comes to HD movies as the X1600MR can accelerate video quite well. I also get a bigger screen to boot (14.1 inches)

if i do choose to travel around with my laptop, it will most likely be on my bike so weight is a little bit of an issue as most of the time i carry other stuff in my bag which just weighs me down.

to get the netbook it costs a significantly lot more. but its no good for watching HD movies or anything. the battery is stated to last 7.5hrs, and having a netbook would make it easier when it comes to travelling around on my bike. as its a lot lighter n less cumbersome.

I would like a netbook. but my laptop is infinitely more times powerful then the N450 CPU.

an another problem which threw a spanner in the works is the only person i know who can help me put in my screen for free is currently out of the country.


if he was here n able to help then i wouldnt have thought about getting a new netbook that much.

really i just want something really portable and lightweight that i can get online with where ever i go on my bike.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Oct 11, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I should be getting a new netbook within the next week or so - the Packard Bell Dot S2
> 
> i'm getting the version that comes with the 6cell battery. Im gonna upgrade it to 2Gb ram, then probably try out Win7 starter for a while before i decide to put Win7 ultimate or XP Pro on it.
> 
> ...



I am not sure on how much you are willing to spend but these two laptops have good specs and good battery life as well

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0044ZT7LA/?tag=tec053-21

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B002RSNVEA/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2010)

scoutingwraith said:


> I am not sure on how much you are willing to spend but these two laptops have good specs and good battery life as well
> 
> http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0044ZT7LA/?tag=tec053-21
> 
> http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B002RSNVEA/?tag=tec053-21



unfortunately both of them are way way way way way out of my range - it was only a choice between getting a netbook (which comes to under £300) or saving money & paying around £80-100 to get the screen on my old laptop replaced.

my old laptop has served me extremely well. and i would like to keep it going if possible but it weighs something like 2.3Kg compared to the netbooks 1.1 or 1.25Kg with the 6-cell battery.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Oct 11, 2010)

What about an ION netbook. I think the HP Mini 311 will be a good choice. Not sure about the price though...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2010)

Add me! i have nostalgic gaming laptop for back in the day!

Acer Ferrari 4000

AMD turion X64 FX50 model
1GB DDR
ATI X700 128MB DDR3
120GB hard drive


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2010)

scoutingwraith said:


> What about an ION netbook. I think the HP Mini 311 will be a good choice. Not sure about the price though...



Ive had a look,

but their mainly old netbooks with N270s in them. I eve had a look at the CompaQ Mini 311's that are just rebands of HP


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 11, 2010)

How much your going spend on a netbook freedom?? and brandon your added to the list.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2010)

just under £300 - Ive worked it out. it was a flip between a Novatech X10 with a 6-cell battery and 2Gb ram included into the cost which came to around £290 - but it has no OS so the asking price for a basic X10 seems really really really bad value as i can get the cheapest packard bell DOT S2 with w7 starter for £230 & that comes with a ton of accessories and w7 starter.

the local PCworld here has 3 versions of the PB DOT S2 in stock - a basic load out, a 6 cell battery load out and a complete load out which is 250gb HDD and the 6-cell

I plan to buy the version with the 6 cell battery for £250, throw in 2Gb ram for £30 and the price works out similar anyway, plus like this i dont need to wait 4 or 5 days for delivery or pay any delivery charges as i am within cycling distance of my nearest PCworld n i can go pick it up

-If the novatech X10 was priced lower with no OS installed, that would have been a fine contender - but let me put it this way, I get a 6-cell battery PLUS W7 starter for about £10 difference.

Ive checked out other reviews an the PB DOT S2 seems to suit me perfectly. with the only exception that it doesnt play HD videos but i read somewhere that theres a Broadcom mini-PCI HD decoder card that offloads 90% of the decoding work off the CPU so you can watch 720-1080p smoothly. unfortunately this card is still not available to buy in the UK yet (google Broadcom Crystal HD) though there have been word that DELL and other OEMS will start shipping the card as standard with new netbooks sometime in Q4 of this year, but so far nothing has happend. the broadcom chip has limited availability n the only real way to obtain one in the EU is off ebay. but prices have totally sky rocketed as they are really in demand


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Battery isn't so great but these 2 Lenovo laptops i found have 2gb of ram and W7 home premimum with ATI HD3200 which is by far an amazing IGPU for laptops,since i can play L4D on low/medium settings on 1280x800,although they are abit out of budget range:
http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/Lenovo_ThinkPad_X100E_996907.html
http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/Lenovo_Edge_13_967381.html
But this laptop seems to meet your requirement another lenovo:
http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/Lenovo_IdeaPad_U350_679343.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2010)

well i dunno. one of the greatest things id really like to have is battery life and portability since i'l primarily be taking it with me on the road everywhere.

im not really looking for a gaming machine. if i was id probably pay the £80-100 the get the new screen on my old aptop so i can lug that around instead (ATi X1600MR is still very very good & probably a lot faster then the HD3200)

I did consider getting a laptop though. you can get a pretty low tech laptop for £300 but i wouldnt get 7hrs battery life from it (unless its a macbook probably) 

theres this entry level one from novatech 

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/laptop/range/xplora.html £279 that ticks pretty much all the correct boxes except for battery life of course...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Well the 3rd Lenovo ticks most of your boxes and its in budget but it can't do 7hours but it says 5-6hours tops.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2010)

doesnt look too bad tbh, but its powerd by a celeron.... ¬_¬ and i want something in black lol. was the novatech laptop i linked to no good??


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 11, 2010)

can someone add me?

Toshiba L505-GS6000

AMD Turion x2 2.2Ghz
320GB HDD
4GB ram
15.6"


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 11, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> just under £300 - Ive worked it out. it was a flip between a Novatech X10 with a 6-cell battery and 2Gb ram included into the cost which came to around £290 - but it has no OS so the asking price for a basic X10 seems really really really bad value as i can get the cheapest packard bell DOT S2 with w7 starter for £230 & that comes with a ton of accessories and w7 starter.
> 
> the local PCworld here has 3 versions of the PB DOT S2 in stock - a basic load out, a 6 cell battery load out and a complete load out which is 250gb HDD and the 6-cell
> 
> ...



hey man, the HP 311, is awesome i got it for £220 at overclockers and put 2 gb of mem in, it is REALLY good man, battery lasts amazingly long (3.5hrs max for me) and HD movies are butter smooth


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> hey man, the HP 311, is awesome i got it for £220 at overclockers and put 2 gb of mem in, it is REALLY good man, battery lasts amazingly long (3.5hrs max for me) and HD movies are butter smooth



yeah but the downside of that is your battery life sucks and the 311 runs an old N270 CPU which doesnt help with powersaving, and also due to the popularity of that netbook since it runs Nvidia based graphics the price isnt £220 anymore but more like £290-320 - and ive still got to pay £30 for 2gb ram which for that price is not worth it. I'l try to obtain one of the Broadcom Crystal HD cards

at the moment is still looks like i'l be getting the packard bell DOT S2 so the price is as follows...

PB DoT = £250

2GB Ram = £30 (critical upgrade)
-----
(Optional Extras)

External optical drive = £30

USB Wireless mouse = £20 (I could just use my G7 for it but the USB dongle is massive and the battery doesnt last very long)

Broadcom Crystal HD card = £30-50


even without the optional extras theres no denying that the Packard bell is great value for money they give you a lot of accessories with it like a USB data transfer cable an a SLIP CASE for it which means you dont need to spend an additional £5-10 to get your own one.

Battery life 7.5hrs.

but it cant play HD video but IMHO its something i can live without until the broadcom HD cards make it into europe and are easily obtainable. otherwise im most likely put in an order from ebay

I just want to sit in the library for hours and leech off their free wi-fi then cycle home to watch whatever it is ive downloaded 

ontop of that the hardware is more uptodate lol.

but thank your for bringing the 311 to my attention but it just doesnt seem very appealing considering the competition.

and lastly not to sound rude or disrespectful - but i wouldnt call 3.5hrs for a netbook 'amazingly long' LOL


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 11, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> doesnt look too bad tbh, but its powerd by a celeron.... ¬_¬ and i want something in black lol. was the novatech laptop i linked to no good??


And theres nothing wrong with the one on novatech apart from its size of a regular notebook.



Solaris17 said:


> can someone add me?
> 
> Toshiba L505-GS6000
> 
> ...



Sure


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 12, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> And theres nothing wrong with the one on novatech apart from its size of a regular notebook.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure



have you checked out the weight? its almost as light as a netbook - but reviews did say it that it felt like it was made out of cheap plastic....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 12, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> have you checked out the weight? its almost as light as a netbook - but reviews did say it that it felt like it was made out of cheap plastic....



Well if it is made out of cheap plastic you can bet the build quality is poor and it over heat really quick.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 12, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well if it is made out of cheap plastic you can bet the build quality is poor and it over heat really quick.



good point - PB DOT S2 it is!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 26, 2010)

im in again

Toshiba satellite 
C2D 2.53 P8700
2x2GB DDR2 800
500gig hd(will be replaced with one of those hybrid drives soon)
HD4650 1GB

paid 350$ for it ~






almost like new except a few scratches on mouse buttons, and a little dirt and such


----------



## mtosev (Oct 26, 2010)

nice laptop for 350usd


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 26, 2010)

thank you

all though too must plastic for my taste, might sell it soon 

first i will try a little overclocking though, if i can


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2010)

RIGHT - Im back again, after scouring the net for millions of reviews, 100 cups of coffee and the odd porno clip.

I have reviewed my options then reviewed them again n again n again n again *sips coffee* n again n again n again AND I in all my elite awesomeness have come up with something thats a cross between a netbook and a laptop  which costs a little more then what i was originally willing to pay, but for the extra money spent I get a lot more in terms of performance since being able to view HD videos was a critical must-have feature for me. SO!!! in light of that and the 100 cups of coffee and the millions of reviews and 'top 10' polls. I have come up with these....

http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/Lenovo_ThinkPad_X100e_996906.html

http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/Lenovo_ThinkPad_X100E_910103.html

THEY are BOTH the same model of laptop - the ONLY thing that differs between them is the processor - I can pay £350 for the DUAL CORE or £344 for the SINGLE CORE.

Obviously - the dual core will eat up a little more power then the single core. but from what i heard the difference between the 2 is only 5 watts.

Please advise


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 26, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> RIGHT - Im back again, after scouring the net for millions of reviews, 100 cups of coffee and the odd porno clip.
> 
> I have reviewed my options then reviewed them again n again n again n again *sips coffee* n again n again n again AND I in all my elite awesomeness have come up with something thats a cross between a netbook and a laptop  which costs a little more then what i was originally willing to pay, but for the extra money spent I get a lot more in terms of performance since being able to view HD videos was a critical must-have feature for me. SO!!! in light of that and the 100 cups of coffee and the millions of reviews and 'top 10' polls. I have come up with these....
> 
> ...



I would spend the extra £7 for the dual core and the 320GB HDD space.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2010)

oh yeah, I didnt realise the other one had a bigger hard drive :3

Ermmm no worries anyway - I'l probably part out my old laptop so i can buy 4Gb of ram


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 27, 2010)

Well i would still say get the dual core since single core is poo on laptops.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 30, 2010)

well. my mums going back to Hong Kong next month -ive sent an email to a few relatives to see if they can find out how much it costs to replace a laptop screen, if its cheap then i could just be replacing the screen on my old one and get a brand new laptop later on


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 31, 2010)

*Acer Aspire AS1410*

Intel Celeron SU2300 1.2GHz
3GB DDR2
WD Caviar Blue 160GB
Windows 7 Home Premium x64


----------



## Melvis (Nov 10, 2010)

Dudes i have a question, and i thought here be best to ask this but how good is the NVIDIA GeForce GT330M with 1GB compared to lets say a 5650 from ATi?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 10, 2010)

look here http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-330M.22437.0.html

it has all info on laptop gfx's

also, what other specs have the laptops you looked at?


----------



## Melvis (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the link, it has an i5 @2.2GHz i think

http://www.itstuff.com.au/a660i516led4bluray6401gbw7p-p-812785.html


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 10, 2010)

looks "okay" but a bit expensive imo

what site in aussie is the best for hardware and computers?

and is 1500$ the max for a laptop?

and what is it going to be used for?


----------



## Melvis (Nov 10, 2010)

It is a bit expensive, its for a customer and im only looking for one that has good enough GPU to be able to play most games OK on.

I get stuff through a supplier just gotta find one that they have in stock and that one^ they have instock.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 10, 2010)

@the res the laptop it has you/the customer should be able to play most if not any games at medium to high settings imo


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 11, 2010)

small update on whats going on...

my cousin is staying with us for a few months while he finishes off with his studies. he bought a really basic 13.3" laptop for around £400 but he said after the course was finished he'd probably give it to his sister because hes going to get a much better laptop in Hong Kong.

So after much thinking I asked him if he was willing to sell the laptop to me instead of passing it on to his sister - so for the agreed price of £250 + me cooking him dinner I get:

Intel Celerion SU2700
4GB DDR2
GMA 4500
320Gb HDD
Windows 7 Home Premium 32bit

so a bit of luck really. - the SU2700 uses the same socket as the T2300 in my busted laptop and I was thinking if it was possible to run the T2300 in place of the SU2700 without overheating issues - the T2300 has a max TDP of 31w where as the SU2700 has a max of 10TDP.

since its only a GMA 4500, I wont be gaming with it.


----------



## overclocker (Nov 11, 2010)

Sign me up my laptop is in my system specs. Looks like the thread for me!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 11, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> *Acer Aspire AS1410*
> 
> Intel Celeron SU2300 1.2GHz
> 3GB DDR2
> ...


added 


FreedomEclipse said:


> small update on whats going on...
> 
> my cousin is staying with us for a few months while he finishes off with his studies. he bought a really basic 13.3" laptop for around £400 but he said after the course was finished he'd probably give it to his sister because hes going to get a much better laptop in Hong Kong.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good plan to me  although should do some research first.


overclocker said:


> Sign me up my laptop is in my system specs. Looks like the thread for me!



LOL will do  and yeah it does look like a thread for you.


----------



## popswala (Nov 16, 2010)

Anyone with the m17x or similar beastly lappy using either the cooler master u3 or sf-19? I have the u3 and am thinking of getting the sf-19. I like the mesh of the u3 so it doesn't constrict air flow to the lappy fans. But the sf-19 has 2 bigger fans that can help push more air. Only down side is they seem a little lower then the laptop fan placement. So it might constrict.

Only reviews I find on the sf-19 they use a weak 15" lappy. That's not very helpful considering the cooler is made for gaming beasts. 

Anyone got any thoughts on this? I can only imagine a few deg's drop with the sf-19. I don't think the $$ tag is worth that. Considering I don't use usb 3.0 yet.


----------



## wolf (Nov 16, 2010)

my laptop playing MW2 , laptop specs are in the description and my specs here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUQ6i-N3loY


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 3, 2010)

Here is a pic of my m11x Lappy with a skin on.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And just for fun my Acer 5672 laptop with the funny skin.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 3, 2010)

scoutingwraith said:


> Here is a pic of my m11x Lappy with a skin on.
> 
> [url]http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/4294/imag0352e.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...




OMG very sexy alienware laptop.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 4, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> OMG very sexy alienware laptop.



I agree! That skin looks fantastic.


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice alienware, and I have the same laptop mouse as you, except mine is dark gray. 

I have a request to the clubhouse, has anyone here ever used Intel's Turbo Memory, specifically, the 2.0 version (_Rosbson 2_)? 
I know a store near me that is still selling this NAND cards and they've really lowered the price for the 4GB model. 
Ive read some reviews and tests, but there's a mix in opinions (good vs. bad and if it's worth it), but overall, for certain programs, it seems to be worth it...and since it's not expensive.  
Still I'd like to know if any of you have any experience with this tech.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sorry for late reply JP,but i don't think anyone has used the intel turbo memory before =/
And i was just wondering guys which would you say better a fujitsu 250GB which is 5400rpm can't remember the cache or a WD Scorpio blue 120gb 5400rpm and 8mb cache.
Which would you say faster??
The fujitsu is currently in my laptop.


----------



## stevednmc (Dec 31, 2010)

Add ME!!

Asus N61JQ-X1
Core i7 1.6Ghz (2.8 on single core with hyper threading)
4 gig ddr3 1066
15.6" Lcd Backlit display 1366x768
6 Cell LiOn battery ~ 2.5hrs runtime
Dedicated ATI Mobilty hd 5730 1Gig Memory
Win7 64bit
7400 RPm 320gig HDD
USB 3.0
Altec Lansing speakers with SRS
Zalman ZM-NC2000 notebook cooler


----------



## stevednmc (Dec 31, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> And i was just wondering guys which would you say better a fujitsu 250GB which is 5400rpm can't remember the cache or a WD Scorpio blue 120gb 5400rpm and 8mb cache.



Im not so sure you would notice much of a difference other than storage space tbh. Be nice to know the amount of cache your Fujitsu has though.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 31, 2010)

Damn steve i want that laptop you have xD and yeah it would be nice but i can't find any info on it on the HDD itself and when i try searching the model on google it only comes with 2 results in different language lol.


----------



## stevednmc (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks!  Do you have the info on it? maybe I can find something? Your Hard drive i mean..LOL

I bought it used from a guy on here just before chrsitmas. I couldnt pass up on the deal!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 31, 2010)

I found the info now haha:
Size	250 GB
Cache (MB)	8
RPM	5400
Form Factor	2.5"
Interface	SATA
Speed	3 Gb/s
And steve mind showing some pictures of that asus lappy  i always get those odd feelings in my gut i want sell my desktop and get a newer powerful laptop lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 31, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> i always get those odd feelings in my gut i want sell my desktop and get a newer powerful laptop lol.



I dont think your gf would like that.


----------



## stevednmc (Dec 31, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> I found the info now haha:
> Size	250 GB
> Cache (MB)	8
> RPM	5400
> ...



Thats funny you found it, because i was just gonna post it! I just did a search from your signature specs.. If i were you id go for a 7200 rmp drive, that would be noticeable i think. Or if you got the money..an SSD. Thats the way im eventually gonna go with mine. Waiting for a price drop though. Also gonna max out the memory on this beast!

Ill post a a few pics later today for ya


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 31, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont think your gf would like that.


lol what you mean by my gf? you talking about my desktop???


stevednmc said:


> Thats funny you found it, because i was just gonna post it! I just did a search from your signature specs.. If i were you id go for a 7200 rmp drive, that would be noticeable i think. Or if you got the money..an SSD. Thats the way im eventually gonna go with mine. Waiting for a price drop though. Also gonna max out the memory on this beast!
> 
> Ill post a a few pics later today for ya



Yeah i was thinking of getting an SSD too or upgrade to an 7200 drive,but i rarely use my laptop now but i still like it because of the slick design even though its a "business" type laptop, and thanks .


----------



## stevednmc (Dec 31, 2010)

Id do it then....Experimentation is fun...you might start using it more then!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 31, 2010)

lol i would use it more if the performance was good enough to play games i want it to play like i can with my desktop then i would be using it more.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 1, 2011)

Add me to the list. 

Asus G71GX-RX05
Core 2 T8700 @ 2.53GHZ
6GB DDR2 800
GTX 260M 1gb
500GB 5400RPM HDD.

This is a kickass laptop, outstanding for gaming.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 1, 2011)

lot of asus gaming laptop =) i want a budget gaming lappy now like from gateway or something,curses expensive prices over here in UK


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 1, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> lol what you mean by my gf? you talking about my desktop???



Im talking about something of the flesh - your girlfriend - i.e







something you like to get down n dirty with at night stuffing something in her deepest orafices.

If you do that with your desktop too then thats cool too - Just dont come near mine or i will beat you with a hammer


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 1, 2011)

lol very funny eclipse


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 1, 2011)

hey kuro do i have to post the specs, i wouldnt mind being in this club but i have 6 laptops' lol thats alot of typing


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 1, 2011)

Nah you don't really have to type all the specs lol.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 1, 2011)

alright ill just post there makes and models


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 1, 2011)

lolz okay so i have 7...HAHAHAHAH i forgot about that 1

asus G73J

asus G73jh

compaq 6910p

presario Cq50

Dell pp21L

aspire 5100

alienware mx11


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 1, 2011)

Care you give me one of those Asus G series laptop haha


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 1, 2011)

sorry kurosagi them are my babies, they are frigging powerhouses the only diffrence between the j and the jh is the jh doesnt have  HD screen but its still fricking beatifull


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 6, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> sorry kurosagi them are my babies, they are frigging powerhouses the only diffrence between the j and the jh is the jh doesnt have  HD screen but its still fricking beatifull



By that do you mean they are 16:10 ratio and not 16:9 or is it the resolution itself ?? Less than 1280x800 (720p) ?


----------



## stevednmc (Jan 8, 2011)

*Pix...sorry*

Sorry for the delay, but i quite honestly forgot to take these pictures for ya, So here they are!




























































FYI, i have upgraded the memory to 8Gig and 1333 DDR3 from the 4 Gig 1066 ddr3. And i had no issues whatsoever. Pure awesomeness!

Again so sorry for the delay, better late than never though eh?


Edit: sorry for the quality of the pix, awesome camera, just dont know how to take great photos with it yet!

New edit! SSD installed and running! intel 150GB x25-m.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 9, 2011)

stevednmc said:


> Sorry for the delay, but i quite honestly forgot to take these pictures for ya, So here they are!
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110107/Capture002.jpg
> ...



Looks great man!  although the gloss must be annoying?? And lol at he compaq notebook in 1st picture.


----------



## stevednmc (Jan 9, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Looks great man!  although the gloss must be annoying?? And lol at he compaq notebook in 1st picture.



LOL, yeah, it can be sometimes, but its not too bad. Its a bitch to keep the outside of it clean, fingerprint magnet.
Thats my girlfriends, it works pretty good. Its funny, i went through all the trouble of cleaning mine up for the pictures and it reflected all the finger prints on hers!!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 9, 2011)

Did I make a good choice?  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180603778307&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Got it for $899 after my ebay bucks.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 10, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Did I make a good choice?  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180603778307&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Got it for $899 after my ebay bucks.



For a desktop replacement laptop it is a good price considering the specs of it. Just do not expect good battery life out of it.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 10, 2011)

That is about what it will be when I receive it. Plans are for it to be plugged in 24/7 and connected via a HDMI cable to a Sony 42" lcd tv.


----------



## stevednmc (Jan 10, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> That is about what it will be when I receive it. Plans are for it to be plugged in 24/7 and connected via a HDMI cable to a Sony 42" lcd tv.



Damn, thats a big machine! For the price though i would have thought it would come with an i7..But the i5 is plenty awesome. If you are hooking it up to your tv then why did you get a laptop with such a large screen?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 10, 2011)

The price was right and it had all the features I wanted in a laptop as well. The truth is I have always used my desktop gamer as an everyday pc but I kept corrupting hdd's benching and general fiddling around with it. I got tired of recovering all my data like online bill pay and such, so I figured I would get this laptop and make it my 24/7. Now, if I can just resist benching the damn thing...


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2011)

Reporting in with a new laptop, a Lenovo W500: http://shop.lenovo.com/us/notebooks/thinkpad/w-series/w500











Main attraction is a 1920x1200 LCD


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 12, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Reporting in with a new laptop, a Lenovo W500: http://shop.lenovo.com/us/notebooks/thinkpad/w-series/w500
> 
> Images
> 
> ...



I've been wondering for a while but how does the Lenovo battery fare on the new 15.6 Laptops?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2011)

scoutingwraith said:


> I've been wondering for a while but how does the Lenovo battery fare on the new 15.6 Laptops?



I think it's a 15.4 actually 

Batter has a 12% wear level, but for web browsing or MS Office I typically get about 3-3.5 hours.  Full CPU load or games is much less


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 13, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> I think it's a 15.4 actually
> 
> Batter has a 12% wear level, but for web browsing or MS Office I typically get about 3-3.5 hours.  Full CPU load or games is much less



Damn....i have yet to see a 15.4 or a 15.6 laptop to manage 5 hours these days. I thought Lenovo would have had some trump card on that. >_>


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

scoutingwraith said:


> Damn....i have yet to see a 15.4 or a 15.6 laptop to manage 5 hours these days. I thought Lenovo would have had some trump card on that. >_>



It's not too bad since I either use it at home or at school, and there are abundant outlets both places.  I'd imagine it would get significantly better battery life with just the integrated GPU (there's an option to disable the dedicated ATI card, but I haven't tried it).


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 13, 2011)

scoutingwraith said:


> Damn....i have yet to see a 15.4 or a 15.6 laptop to manage 5 hours these days. I thought Lenovo would have had some trump card on that. >_>



my mini 311 can do that barely, shows how ineffiecient ION is


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> my mini 311 can do that barely, shows how ineffiecient ION is



Wait, what?


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 13, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> my mini 311 can do that barely, shows how ineffiecient ION is



Damn....the C2D ULV appear to maybe have a better power consumption then. I get easily 6 hours on mine >_>


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 14, 2011)

my 2+ year old dell XPS with 6-cell can do 4hours browsing the net..
gaming for about 1.5-2 hours..

battery wear is about 15%


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 19, 2011)

Any reccomendations for a unit with 17" min screen and AMD GFX? Was looking at an Asus g73 but i have NO experience with lappies 

Cheers!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 20, 2011)

scoutingwraith said:


> Damn....the C2D ULV appear to maybe have a better power consumption then. I get easily 6 hours on mine >_>



well the broadcom WIFI card is VERY VERY bad, it keeps loosing connection sitting 6 meters away from the router, i turned off its all power saving settings, now it wont loose connection but low singal, even my phone has better range..

im sure if i used another card it would be fine


----------



## JC316 (Jan 21, 2011)

m1dg3t said:


> Any reccomendations for a unit with 17" min screen and AMD GFX? Was looking at an Asus g73 but i have NO experience with lappies
> 
> Cheers!



I have a G71 with a GTX 260 and a 17.1" screen. I have nothing but praise for it, I am highly impressed, just don't expect to game on the go with it, just surfing the internet, I have a 2 hour battery life and it's freaking huge.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 24, 2011)

So...In the end, I decided not to buy my cousins laptop for £250 but instead to focus on getting my sleeping beast (of a laptop) flying again...

Now....parts can be fairly expensive but here is a to-do list of what needs to be fixed...

#1 Screen - A new panel can cost me £80. But what a lot of people are saying my problem is down to a dead screen inverter - so that will cost £25 for a replacement. Im hoping its just the inverter that has gone south but If i have to buy a new panel then i will.....reluctantly

#2 the DVD-Rw drive is posessed - it auto ejects disks by itself and reads dvds/cds etc etc once everyblue moon when it feels like it - So it has got to go....BUT theres a problem - its an old IDE drive since the laptop WAS made in 2006 and they can cost anywhere from £25-50 as they dont make them anymore - Ive found a replacement on ebuyer for £28.....NOW....heres an easy solution to the problem - I could just take the borked DVD-Rw out and grab an EXTERNAL DVD-Rw for £20 which seems to be the better idea as i save money.

---

anyhoo - If the new screen inverter doesnt fix the main issue with my laptop then I will need to buy a new panel which means the total cost to fix it would be £100+ (if paying P&P)

the money spent to fix this laptop up isnt really 'value for money' at all - but £250 will get you a netbook that will struggle to run things.

£100+ gets me a Dual Core 1.66Ghz, X1600MR GFX and 2Gb DDR2, 14.1 Screen And Windows 7 Ultimate = A total BEAST of a machine compared to what you can get for £250. - this laptop will pound any netbook or £300 laptop into the ground - It might not have its good looks anymore but deep inside it has the heart and the strength of a thousand beasts raging to take to the skys once again.

So that is what i plan on doing - fix this laptop up and hopefully get a few more years out of her


----------



## Inioch (Jan 24, 2011)

Changes in my comps. I no longer have the HP Compaq, it was a job comp and I no longer work there.

Decided to get me an Acer 3820TG:

13.3"
i5-480m
AMD 6550M
4GB ddr3
500gb hdd
wifi n+bt


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 25, 2011)

Inioch said:


> Changes in my comps. I no longer have the HP Compaq, it was a job comp and I no longer work there.
> 
> Decided to get me an Acer 3820TG:
> 
> ...



That is a cook spec laptop. Take pics.


----------



## stevednmc (Jan 30, 2011)

ok, so i have done some updates to my Asus N61jq-x1. First i had to send to rma, fan decided it didnt wanna spin up all the time, so thats fixed. So next, memory--8, count em 8 Gig of 1333 ddr3...yeah! And next..intel x25m ssd. Awesomeness..this thing rocks and brought the windows experienc
e index to 6.7. Limited by my grafix which is ati 5730 1 Gig. This thing boots into windows at 14 seconds! Thought id share the happiness with everyone, as i am elated.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 10, 2011)

Wonder if i should get a WD Scorpio Black (7200RPM) or go for one of their cheaper 5400RPM drives


----------



## stevednmc (Feb 10, 2011)

Black, fo' Sho'! or SSD lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 10, 2011)

I dont think its worth putting an SSD in this one, I'l be happy with a 250/320Gb scorpio black at the moment though its all put on hold until the inverter comes in. because if it aint the inverter thats broke then im gonna need to fork out £80 ($128 USD) for a brand new screen. everything hangs in the balance. and i have prayed to many gods just for it to be a inverter problem because I really do not want to fork out for a new screen

funnily enough though. there was a shop that wanted to charge me £300 ($482.95 USD) to put a new screen in which is just totally laughable. If only the average consumer knew how easy it is to put a new screen in themselves. i didnt want to swear in front of the kids but when he said £300 i was like holy motherf**K?! thats like a weeks worth of wages. you could even buy a netbook AND upgrade to an 8cell battery and 2GB ram for almost the same price.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 10, 2011)

where did you go? 
i know i guy in queensway who does this stuff quite good


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 10, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> where did you go?
> i know i guy in queensway who does this stuff quite good




PCworld  just enquiring about their pricing really. Ive already got parts coming in, and i know how to fit everything myself.

does this guy in queensway own a repair shop or something? if also he sells laptop parts i might pay him a visit


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 10, 2011)

Sign me up

Notebook: NV79
Brand: Gateway
Specs: i7620m 8 gigs ddr3 1 gig 5650 hard drives 1x500gig 1x128gig ssd

17.3" screen 1600x900, windows7 ultimate 64bit.
Accessories: ms mouse 4000 and a cooling pad 
this cpu can peek @ 3.3ghz with turbo core but games @ 3ghz


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 14, 2011)

Haters said my laptop would never fly again. And for a short period of time - I believed them because on the morning i got my new screen inverter in I fucking broke the small 7way PCB header that connects the inverter to the motherboard. I was about to commit Hara-kiri then i rememberd someone gave me the address of a skilled skills man who fixes up laptops not far from me and i set out on an epic journey

but against all odds, 5-6hrs later -- and £75....







for the first time in 2 or 3 years - the screen has lit up and the epic brightness of the screen has scared all the little hating gremlins away and we shall sail the seven seas again!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Haters said my laptop would never fly again. And for a short period of time - I believed them because on the morning i got my new screen inverter in I fucking broke the small 7way PCB header that connects the inverter to the motherboard. I was about to commit Hara-kiri then i rememberd someone gave me the address of a skilled skills man who fixes up laptops not far from me and i set out on an epic journey
> 
> but against all odds, 5-6hrs later -- and £75....
> 
> ...



oh shuh! your embrassing me!

Nice wallpaper can i haz a link my netbook will look amazing with it?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 14, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> oh shuh! your embrassing me!
> 
> Nice wallpaper can i haz a link my netbook will look amazing with it?



Its not a wallpaper - its my log on screen....

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n210/FinalFreedomEclipse/Sinanju_VS_Unicorn_by_sandrum.jpg


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

I got bored and decided to bench my current laptop harddrive with ATTO - 30-35mbps read & write was the fastest. Getting a new hard drive in it for next week  -- WD2500BEKT


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 17, 2011)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 3.0.1 x64 (C) 2007-2010 hiyohiyo
                           Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 byte/s [SATA/300 = 300,000,000 byte/s]

           Sequential Read :   240.027 MB/s
          Sequential Write :    60.734 MB/s
         Random Read 512KB :   171.189 MB/s
        Random Write 512KB :   223.322 MB/s
    Random Read 4KB (QD=1) :     9.655 MB/s [  2357.2 IOPS]
   Random Write 4KB (QD=1) :    36.639 MB/s [  8945.1 IOPS]
   Random Read 4KB (QD=32) :    13.333 MB/s [  3255.1 IOPS]
  Random Write 4KB (QD=32) :    61.585 MB/s [ 15035.3 IOPS]

  Test : 50 MB [C: 40.2% (47.9/119.1 GB)] (x3)
  Date : 2011/02/07 14:29:42
    OS : Windows 7 Ultimate Edition [6.1 Build 7600] (x64)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 3.0.1 x64 (C) 2007-2010 hiyohiyo
                           Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 byte/s [SATA/300 = 300,000,000 byte/s]

           Sequential Read :   248.301 MB/s
          Sequential Write :   226.646 MB/s
         Random Read 512KB :   180.400 MB/s
        Random Write 512KB :   104.380 MB/s
    Random Read 4KB (QD=1) :     9.743 MB/s [  2378.6 IOPS]
   Random Write 4KB (QD=1) :    34.181 MB/s [  8344.9 IOPS]
   Random Read 4KB (QD=32) :    13.515 MB/s [  3299.5 IOPS]
  Random Write 4KB (QD=32) :    22.531 MB/s [  5500.6 IOPS]

  Test : 4000 MB [C: 40.2% (47.9/119.1 GB)] (x3)
  Date : 2011/02/07 14:36:27
    OS : Windows 7 Ultimate Edition [6.1 Build 7600] (x64)
  u jelly?

laptop ssd with hdd for back up lol i love the fact that my mobo has 2 hhd slots. but with ssd it wont let me boot from my hhd


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh hai!
I figured I should add my gf's laptop to this mix; as I kinda use it sometimes 
Acer Aspire AS5253-BZ660
AMD C-50 1.0GHz
320GB 5400RPM HDD (Thinking of putting an SSD in it)
4GB DDR3
Native Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

Google it for more info. It really is a stunning laptop for what she's using it for (movies, internet, school).
I haven't tried any games on it yet...Although it is sure to happen


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

pointless putting in an SSD if she only uses it for mundane crap like movies, music and internets. but with that 1Ghz cpu i guess boot times can be pretty slow, so if you want to put one in to speed up boot times then yeah wouldnt be a bad idea but not really worth it if you ask me. unless youre gonna put an SSD of equal size in, just stick with the hard drive


----------



## ERazer (Mar 17, 2011)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Oh hai!
> I figured I should add my gf's laptop to this mix; as I kinda use it sometimes
> Acer Aspire AS5253-BZ660
> AMD C-50 1.0GHz
> ...



got exact same spec but i got gateway and i did replace mine with 64gb ssd and love it  boot time is great, i do all the typical stuff but i do use mine for work

one more it added xtra 30-40min charge

i got this for $80+tax
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0351760


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 17, 2011)

the main reason i got a ssd cuz if i drop my laptop my home work will be safe lol already droped my bag and messed up the hinge now my hhd is filled with games and other files.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> pointless putting in an SSD if she only uses it for mundane crap like movies, music and internets. but with that 1Ghz cpu i guess boot times can be pretty slow, so if you want to put one in to speed up boot times then yeah wouldnt be a bad idea but not really worth it if you ask me. unless youre gonna put an SSD of equal size in, just stick with the hard drive


Even though it is 1.0GHz, it is pretty damn quick and powerful. And it's an APU, not a CPU 



ERazer said:


> got exact same spec but i got gateway and i did replace mine with 64gb ssd and love it  boot time is great, i do all the typical stuff but i do use mine for work
> 
> one more it added xtra 30-40min charge
> 
> ...


I'd probably use the one in my desktop; but again, I probably won't.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2011)

I just thought. Id like to get my laptop changed to a HP DM1-3200SA in the OP


----------



## Red_Machine (Aug 31, 2011)

I thought I'd wade in with my size 10s.

Main Laptop:
Alienware M11x R1
1.3GHz Intel Core2 Duo U7300 (OC'd to 1.7GHz)
nVIDIA GeForce GT 335M 1GB/Intel GMA 4500MHD Hyrbid Graphics System
4GB DDR3 1333MHz
Realtek HD Audio
Western Digital Scorpio Black 500GB
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

Old Laptop:
Packard Bell EasyNote MB-88-P003 Limited Edition
1.66GHz Intel Core2 Duo
512MB nVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS
2GB DDR2 667MHz
SigmaTel HD Audio
160GB Seagate HDD
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit

Legacy Laptop:
Dell Inspiron 8100
1GHz Intel Pentium III-M
32MB nVIDIA GeForce2 Go
512MB PC-133 SDR
ESS Maestro 3i AC97 Audio
Hitachi Travelstar 40GB
Microsoft Windows ME and 200 dual-boot

Old, old laptop:
Toshiba Satellite Pro 410CDT
90MHz Pentium
1MB Chips and Technologies VGA Accelerator
40MB EDO RAM
ESS 688 Audio Drive
2GB Toshiba HDD
Microsoft Windows 95 OSR2.5

How's that for a collection?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 31, 2011)

Surprised my thread got brought back on the club forum lol.
Sure i'll change it and thats a huge collection red machine.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2011)

Laptops are very important things in my life. I could be in an intense game of BC2 then only have 10 seconds to check emails and forums before i rez, and a laptop or a pad comes in handy for that because im too much of a boss to tab out of the game


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol i wish i could do that but my laptop battery died so i am constantly in wall charged for my laptop and my parents complain if i have them all turned on.
Bad enough when i play on my ps3 i have that on,my laptop for wireless access and TV lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2011)

Look for a cheapo chinese battery on ebay. heres one for under £20


 Im trying to find one for my DM1 but they dont have the newer 3000 series in yet. and the only ones i can get are £70 from the US or directly from HP themselves and thats too much.

I just want 1 battery i can abuse and run ragged while im around the house. and the other i can use if i need to be on the road for long periods of time


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 31, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Look for a cheapo chinese battery on ebay. heres one for under £20
> 
> 
> Im trying to find one for my DM1 but they dont have the newer 3000 series in yet. and the only ones i can get are £70 from the US or directly from HP themselves and thats too much.
> ...



Weird how it died because i rarely used the battery,its always on charge.
Laptop is annoying the fan gets turn on high and cpu+gpu temp mixed up as its all integrated temp like 70degree for web browsing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2011)

have you made sure the heatsink is dust free?? 

re-apply some new TIM. if the fan is old and loud. then a replacement can usually be found on ebay from china or hong kong for bout £5-10 

if the fan is always ramping up. maybe its an issue with the bios, so make sure you got the latest one.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> have you made sure the heatsink is dust free??
> 
> re-apply some new TIM. if the fan is old and loud. then a replacement can usually be found on ebay from china or hong kong for bout £5-10
> 
> if the fan is always ramping up. maybe its an issue with the bios, so make sure you got the latest one.



It ramps up when it gets hot mainly,as for "trying" to attempt put new TIM its almost impossible as its a integrated laptop,which means taking almost the whole notebook apart.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Sep 1, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> I thought I'd wade in with my size 10s.
> 
> Main Laptop:
> Alienware M11x R1
> ...



Hows your battery on the m11x? I get around 7 hours on my R1......


Also added more to the family. I bought my dad an HP Elitebook 2540p for his job (he doesnt play games often so he uses my desktop when he does) and for my mom i bought her the Acer Aspire 522 AMD Fusion and upgraded it to 4GB ram and upgraded the Windows from 7 Starter to 7 Home premium. (BTW that little thing is great. You get almost 10h battery and is quite powerful for Low to Medium Gaming. So far i tested Starcraft 2 and it runs decent on it with Low settings.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> It ramps up when it gets hot mainly,as for "trying" to attempt put new TIM its almost impossible as its a integrated laptop,which means taking almost the whole notebook apart.



Ive stripped my BenQ completely quite a few times and rebuilt it while i owned it.

If it needs to be done. then do it! chances are HP used these really thick 1 or 2mm thick thermal pads that dont make direct contact with the heatsink. and thats the same problem i had with my BenQ. 

Later on i bought a 1mm copper shim from ebay. slapped on a little AC MX-4 on both sides and its never overheated since.

depends how much you love your laptop i guess.... I really loved mine


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive stripped my BenQ completely quite a few times and rebuilt it while i owned it.
> 
> If it needs to be done. then do it! chances are HP used these really thick 1 or 2mm thick thermal pads that dont make direct contact with the heatsink. and thats the same problem i had with my BenQ.
> 
> ...



The risk of taking it apart be risk i would probably break it or i'd fix it but won't be able to put it back together. If i do break it then chances are no laptop for me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2011)

well.... i dont know about you. but then i look at something like laptop or other bits of hardware. my mind takes it. renders it in 3D and starts taking it apart mentally.

though some laptops are significantly harder to work on then others i admit.

theres not that much that can go wrong. all you really need to do is make sure you keep hold of the screws and where they all go if they are longer or shorter then each other.


its really simple stuff. you just gotta take a jump into the deep end to discover it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh i have tried to taken it apart once but it refuses to take the shell off,even though i have unscrwed all the screws.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2011)

then get an axe!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 1, 2011)

Lols well im just leave it,if it dies naturally then perhaps i could get replacement.
But then again i may not because i got a desktop,also i need my laptop to act as a wireless access point for my Ps3.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2011)

not able to find the maintenance manual for it?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 1, 2011)

There wasn't really any maintenance manual came with my laptop,this what it looks like if i want take it apart,found a guide online.
http://www.insidemylaptop.com/disassemble-hp-compaq-6730s-6735s-notebook-remove-cooling-fan/
I believe everything is soldered onto the motherboard for this notebook.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2011)

yeah i see what you mean... to get to the fan you literally have to take the whole damn thing apart.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 1, 2011)

Which is why i don't really want take it apart doesn't seem worth the hassle.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Which is why i don't really want take it apart doesn't seem worth the hassle.



I envy you....you can let it sit there and overheat.

but i on the other hand, I have OCD. so i cant just sit there and take stuff like that lying down.

Overheating = "I must fix it" syndrome


----------



## Melvis (Sep 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if the Lenovo X120e supports 240V and 110V?


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 1, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Does anyone know if the Lenovo X120e supports 240V and 110V?



Its just the power brick. Whatever you feed in will get changed to 12V into the laptop. Get a compatible powerbrick and you will be fine.


----------



## Red_Machine (Sep 1, 2011)

scoutingwraith said:


> Hows your battery on the m11x? I get around 7 hours on my R1......



I think I got about five or six on a journey to my great aunt's funeral in Cornwall.  Running off the integrated GPU with the OC off and power plan set to power saver.  However, I did have the LCD brightness up to max, I can't stand it dimmed.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 2, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I envy you....you can let it sit there and overheat.
> 
> but i on the other hand, I have OCD. so i cant just sit there and take stuff like that lying down.
> 
> Overheating = "I must fix it" syndrome



Well i wouldn't normally but the laptop seems almost impossible or HP doesn't want you take it apart lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2011)

well if you were in london, I know a good laptop tech whose good at taking stuff apart. I'm sure he would know how to open it up


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 8, 2011)

The family!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 8, 2011)

is the gateway laptop 14 or 15" ?


----------



## Frizz (Sep 8, 2011)

Sign me up ^_^ ,

My lappy is in my system specs.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 8, 2011)

new laptop added 
its a dell XPS L502x
very nice laptop, excellent speakers, gorgeous 1080p screen, and nice keyboard.


----------



## stephen0205 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sign me up

*Model :*Dell xps 15 
*Processor :* Core i5 2.3ghz 2410
*Memory :* 4gb ddr3 1066mhz
*Hard drive :* 640gb 7200rpm
*Graphics :* Nvidia 525m 1gb
*Screen :* 15.6 widescreen 1366x768
*Battery :*6 cell


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 9, 2011)

Asus G74s
 i7 4core 8threads 2.8ghz with turbo duel channel ddr3 ram 1333 and a 560m 2gb with 2x 7200rpm 750gb hhd max supported ram 16gb
17" lcd led screen 1600x900, win7 ultimate 64bit.

low running temps high battery life 3.7hr on lowest setting not gaming.
68deg on cpu max iv seen
15639 3DMarks

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2038014 with load


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 2, 2011)

Prepare to be jelly. Picking this up from the mail room in about 20 minutes:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 2, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Prepare to be jelly. Picking this up from the mail room in about 20 minutes:
> 
> http://cdn.pocket-lint.com/images/BZMC/asus-ux31-ultrabook-hands-on-preview-1.jpg?20111009-223735



Looks like it could contain an unhealthy amount of anthrax.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 2, 2011)

100% stable sofar seen the cpu hit max 70 deg and get 58 deg


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 2, 2011)

Why am I not in this yet? Specs in sig


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2011)

ASUS UX31E-DH52

(click for more pictures)


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm in!!!
*Laptop: *ASUS K55VM
*Motherboard: *K55VM
*Memory: *2x4GB DDR3 SODIMM @1600MHz
*Video Card:* NVidia 630M
*Hard Disk:* Hitachi SATA-II 700GB
*OS:* Windows 7 Home Premium, Linux Mint 16(Cinnamon)​


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 12, 2013)

I've Upgraded
*Laptop: *XMG W230ST
*Motherboard: *W230st
*Memory: *1x8GB DDR3 SODIMM @1600MHz
*Video Card:* Nvidia GTX765M
*Hard Disk:* Western Digital SATA-III 750GB + 120GB OCZ Nocti mSATA-II
*OS:* Windows 8.1 Pro 64Bit


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow its still alive haha those are some sweet systems for laptop D:
I've downgraded as my old one finally broke and i had to get cheap replacement which can barely handle web browsing lol.
My new laptop:

Name
ASUS X501U-XX049V

Processor
AMD C60 1GHZ dual core

Memory
4GB DDR3

Graphics
AMD Radeon 6290

Drives
500GB

Enclosure
ASUS X501U-XX049V

Peripherals
Logitech optical mouse


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 22, 2014)

Who says doing IT Support for Family and friends a'int worth it

My Niece's Husband is a Dustbin man ( Garbage collector to you over the pond)
a few weeks ago he Found a Dell XPS 1710 Gamers Laptop Thrown out in the Dustbin on his round
so he brought it home.
No charger and a dead battery (turned out to be discharged)  He asked me to look at it with a view to see if it was working or worth repairing  so i did

well turned out the Graphics card was Kaput ( Nvidia cheap lead free Solder problem ie its a well known Nvidia graphics problem)

so i told him  it was a repairable laptop problem  ""for a price""
a re flowed graphics card off off fleecebay would be approx £60+
a new one well "if" you can find one price would be £200+ or i could oven bake the original Duff card and see if i could re-flow it myself (no guarantee of course).
Power brick secondhand  off  fleecebay would be approx £30 (must be at least capable of supplying 90 to 100w) new price would be about £35 to £45
So he said he would think about it. 
a few weeks later he brought around his laptop and the Dell and said DVD packed up  can i sort it out use the Dell for spares

so i took The DVD Drive from dell and changed all the bezels/fittings and fitted it to his laptop this got his laptop up and running.
So he is satisfied  (NO charge its family of course)and he then said i could keep whats left of the Dell for myself .

well having plenty of time to surf the net (I'm unemployed caring full time for my Disabled 86 yr old Father)i started to hunt down the spares as cheap as i can find them to get this beast alive again
eventually i found a New Dell Charger for £24 (130w)
Brand new Nvidia Geforce GO 7950GTX 512mb graphics card(with 1 Year guarantee) to fit this Dell for £35
Bought both and fitted the graphics card plugged in the psu brick and it fired up went thru the bios settings and then allowed it to boot to hard disk  Result
A fully working Laptop 
time to look at it in detail
Lap top is circa 2006
Dell XPS M1710  silver top /black Base
Cpu is a Intel® Core™ Duo Processor T2700 (2M Cache, 2.33 GHz, 667 MHz FSB
Nvidia Geforce GO 7950GTX 512mb graphics card
the O/S was XP -Pro and had been upgraded from XP-Pro to Win 7 Ultimate 32 bit (legit and already activated  its done about 120 ish updates so far with no problems so it apears to be  a genuine windows installation) on a 100 gig Sata drive
2x 1 gig of DDR2 5300 ram fitted  which i upgraded to 2x 2gig of pc6400 DDR2 Ram making a total of 4 gig of DDR2 6400 ram
replaced the missing DVD drive with a spare i had Type is a slot  Autoload type no drive door to break.
I intend removing the Wireless lan card which is a a/b/g mini pcix card(going to use a USB  wireless N dongle) and replace it with a Avermedia TV Card DVB.(model A336af mini pcix).

so there we are a short tale of caring and supporting relatives IT problems

The moral of this is "Karma" what goes around comes around (either that or i have Nicer relative's than you have

Dorsetknob also wishes you all a merry "Bah Humbug season"


----------

